# Woking Nuffield Part 37



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks tracy me 1st


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks Tracey me 2nd


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, might have a small glass with my dinner


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont blame you hun i would  

Right im off bad tummy again bloody cyclogest


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Am off to buy my iron now.... talk to y'all later


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello everyone  

Hatster      I am so so sorry matey! just do your best tonight poppit, I am gutted for you both  

Tash- enjoy your chilli  

Emma sorry you still have the splatts   why didnt they give you something else if the bum bullets make you so rough!  

Myra you jolly well enjoy a glass of wine with tea, why shouldnt you?  

I didnt hear Vanessa call that chuckback 'Vicky' but she so was!

I keep bursting into   today! freaky hormonal weirdo that I am  

Now that I am a VIP member I think you should address me with a little respect if you dont mind! so no more sarcastic remarks from a certain peasant girl GOT IT!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi emma    who's been begging for   today lady    go and pebble dash your toilet and    

Wow did you see how many bubbles tracey has  

Kerry - i'll blow some back to you after this, enjoy shopping for your iron  

Gill - once a peasant girl always a peasant girl no matter how you dress it up    know your place little girl    sorry you feel weepy today    

Myra - enjoy that wine whilst you can    it won't harm  you at all, even on de-regs you're allowed the odd one or two.  

Bye cheesy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello All

I've had a lie down this afternoon, damp cramps and lower abdomen pains (could be poo related!) are causing me grief so I ducked out and tried to get some rest. Feeling a little better now but my tummy feels like a have a bowling ball in there!

Here is a much better **** kiss smiley!









Nvh - I gave you a load of bubbles the other day and today!!

Not sure where Debs is today, I saw her posting on the 2nd tri board earlier so perhaps she is just ignoring us? Debs do we smell??

Emma - hows the









Myra - sorry you've had a horrid day.

Hatster - I hope that despite your bad news today that you can still have a nice evening with your mum.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Dame Gill   we are not worthy

Nvh, lol, emma pebble dashing the toilet, hope you are ok hun  

As for bubbles look at my miserable 57, myra no mates


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks wildcat    sorry you're a bit bunged up, shame you can't poke a bum bullet up there, i'm sure that would do the trick.

Myra - Have blown you some bubbles.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

nvh, thanks hun   at least somebody loves me   blown you some back

Wildcat, sorry to hear you are feeling abit crampy, hope it gets better soon


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra, Nvh - blown you more bubbles! 

It's been a blowy day today! lol


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

A question girls, i have been reading what you can and carnt do during tx, can you eat normal cheese i know thats soft cheese is off the menu, but i love my cheese on toast, its so confusing   

Wildcat, thanks hun


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ive eaten normal cheese throughout.are we not meant to   

Hello everyone!

B.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - yes you can eat cheese like cheddar! In fact it's good for you as it has calcuim (ok ignore tha fat/calories!) and protein.  The cheese you can't eat is stuff like brie, stilton and anything that is not pasteurised.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Where is my ticker It is still in my profile - I haven't touched it -


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, thanks for that, i love my cheese on toast, i was starting to think that i might as well just hibernate for 6 weeks


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, no hun sorry, your ticker is not there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - what even during tx    I ate brie when I was going through my cycle.  I thought it was just once you were pregnant you had to stop.  I had camebert the other day  
Thanks for the bubbles  

Bendy - how did your frosties get on


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, when i went for my tx plan, the nurse told me that i had to start following the dos and donts, and act like i was pg, i said is this when i start injections, she said no as from now, so i really made a boob on Friday by getting a wee bit tiddly


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - yeah but if you aren't sick now then it's done you no harm!  Most of these things are just a precaution as cheeses can have listeria which can make  you really sick not ideal even on 2ww. It's the same as eggs can have salmonella (1 in every 450) so if you dont cook them properly you can get sick. Chances are you won't but you never know.

Myra - you haven't officially started dreg yet so you will be fine with your drinkies!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Phew - thanks wildcat.  I'm sure its ok, not going to worry now, but will take note for the future if I am pg  

Myra - when I was going through tx, they told me to just drink water and milk and cut out alcohol on stimms.  I was never told not to cut out any foods, esp before starting tx.  When I had transfer they told me to eat like I was pg, so I made a boob with the camembert! oops... You'll be fine now.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way, what you done with your ticker


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I think my ticker has gone on holiday - the lilypie site wont create a new one so it must be their fault.

No more camembert for you NVH!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh I know, well at least for 2 days and I am hoping then not for the next 8 months.  I love deep fried brie and camebert....it was only a ickle piece cause me and dh shared a starter the other night.
Must be the site thats having a blip moment


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, i have got to think of some way of getting the milk down me, i hate milk, i will probably have to have a milk shake, not sure if i can have chocolate milk shake as chocolate has caffeine in it, i hate all the other flavours, maybe i will just have to hold my nose when i drink it  

Thanks for your advice Wildcat, as always


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - I hated milk too, now I don't mind it...thats what a year doing tx does to you.  Although I can't drink it straight.  I got one of those really high protein powder's that you mix with milk from a health food shop and drank that during stimms, which is when you need to start it really.  Not only do you get the milk you get lots of protein too  that helps with egg quality.  
I also got some no sugar crusha - strawberry flavour and I add that to my glass of milk. Its really nice.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening ladies!!!!

A rather boring night tonight. Dh has gone to his rehearsal again as it is monday leaving me here with you ladies 

Watching more trailer trash on judge judy


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Good evening ladies   
Hatser am so sorry to hear your news   
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

NVH...i have pmd you...hurray up and answer it i want to know


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

NVH, Myra and Emma i have sent you loads of BUBBLES....so can u stop whinging


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho...i have boosted yours upto 201, you deserve it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[fly]HELLO HELLO HELLO HELLO[/fly]


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

What do you mean I'm a devil? I'm a good girl I am....aren't I

In the process of giving yours a boost too hun. You loking a bit low there


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bet you're chuffed you're starting tx again


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - have answered you  

sho - what a nightmare being left with us head cases


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, hi hun, thanks, im up to a 100 now, yippee, dont feel like a no mates anymore

Nvh, i will try the protein drinks, not sure that i will like them, but will also have ago at the milkshakes

Sho, i just watched Judge Judy as well, i love her, so forceful lol, my dh is away in Lincolnshire, seeing some friends of ours and their baby, which is called after my dh, which i am really peeved about as my dhs name has been passed through his family, and if we were lucky enough to have a boy then we would have followed through the tradition, seems abit strange now as there baby has his name which is an unusal name as it is irish, do not hear it much over here, so feels really strange when they say their babies name, does that sound selfish??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - the protein powder turns into a thick milk shake silly  
No its not selfish just darn right       i'm only playing, ofcourse you want dh's name for your own child


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Sho.......you little devil....
Head cases...speak for yourself   
Wheres Deb today??


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Myra....strawberry milk is really nice, not sure about the protein drinks. I have been drinking wheatgrass cocktail every morning for the last 2 weeks.....dont buy it it tastes rank


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, ok, silly me   where do you buy it from 

Our friends, or should i say dhs friends especially the she one, has a terrible habit of shoving her baby in my face, and making a point of keep saying his name, he is so cute but she drives me insane, what a witch


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Myra she sounds awful, does she know about your IF


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, thanks, i will give that one amiss then, i am so bad at taking things that are good for me, will have to start getting myself into practice, it takes me ages to pluck up the courage to take a spoonful of cough medicine


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Myra...it is supposed to help lower your FSH but if i remember rightly yours is pretty low...mines 10.
Question.....woking said i have to have my fsh etc done again and they said have it done on day 2-4 of my period. Which day is the best out of those 
xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, yes she does, she has that terrible habit of keep taking about her baby, hence the reason dh has gone on his own, i pretended that i could not get the time off work, could really but i just could not listen to it all, she acts like she is the only one who has a child, the baby is 14 months old, and she is still b/f, we call her boob the cyclops as her nipple is so large lol, she plops it out anywhere


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - you can get the powder from health food shops.  Its what the body builders drink.  I also used to drink the cravendale strawberry milk but they've stopped doing it  

Ali - you should try it to on your next tx, my eggs were top grade and I reckon it was because of that protein drink and I took spirulina.  Gosh that seems ages ago now.  I was on BC back then.

Day 3    seriously, I don't know


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra- go ahead and call him the name anyway. If its tradition you have to  she sounds delightful!!!
Dh hates the judge. he calls her judy  sh*teland  I ignore him


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, lol, my dh hates her also

Nvh, thanks hun, i will get some tomorrow and have ago

Ali, my fsh was 6, i did mine on day 3


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

myra - cyclops!  at 14 months it must hurt    did you ever watch that program with that women breast feeding her 7 year old! the girl used to go and take her mums boob out and then start sucking on it...how nasty is that


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Whats spirulina?? Did you get this and the protein drink from H&B??


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, it was gross, i am all for b/f but that was beyond a joke, glad you like my name for her, my mum laughs so much when i say it  

Sho, just read your post that you sent to that lady asking for ivf info, lovely informative post, i know who to come to for advice in the future


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

She should have stopped breast feeding by now!!! That's ridiculous. All the ther babies will ridicule him !!!

Ali- i think you should do it on day 3. That's what i thought anyway. that's what they told me to do when i went in last month.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

One of my sils is still feeding her 6 year old and her 2 1/2 year old.
Sorry had to but in there
Also when you talk about the grade of your embryos do they tell you at WOking or do you ask. We've never known. 
Back to lurking!
Oh and by the way, i seem to keep missing out on the bubbles I think!  
Mx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, i only drink Cravendale milk, well in my tea that is, i am on decaf tea now, it tastes horrible, i always have a coffee when i get to work, got to stop that one soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra- thanks. No doubt someone will contradict me. Every clinic is different you see so there really isn't a set way of dong it. This lot will be able to give you loads of help when you get going

Minow- !!!!  6!!!! omg. What do you think of that before I put my foot in it.

you can ask the grade of your embryos. Ring them and ask if you would like to know. 
I'll blow you some now.... if it looks like you deserve them that is! 
go and lurk now


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow, just blew you some hun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

There you go Minow...uupto 200 know.
Thanks for that info girls i will take your advice and do the tests day 3.
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - protein powder from health food shop (any) and spirulina from here. Go for capsules though cause tablets and powder tastes disgusting.

http://www.spirel.co.uk/weshop/Spirulina.asp​
Minow - thats bad about your sil - what do you say  I asked about the grades of my embryo's. Go back to lurking 

Myra - I only used to drink skimmed, during tx I went onto cravendale.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just made you a round number Min


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, i have started pregncare, never heard of spirulina before


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Tash....so did you take 6 spirulina a day on top of you vit c and folic acid


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, just saw that you have changed your signature, so pleased that you are getting started again


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I do tend to think she has made a rod for her own back I have to admit!

Thanks for the bubbles girls...blowing some back!

Lurk lurk lurk......with dairy free ice cream..yum!

(by the way if you need a protein drink and can't do dairy then you can get one made of pea protein...it's very yukky but made with water and a banana added it is manageable, it's vanilla flavour)

Lurk lurk lurk
Mx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

ok girlies...would love to stay and chat some more but got to go. Will have to get a ticker now as well.
Bendy....good luck tomorrow. Minow...hope you r feelin a bit better   
xxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow, pea protein, does sound yukky, although i like peas


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

See ya soon Ali


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow what you have desribed sounds like pig swill!!! I don't think anybody would drink that

Breast is best obviously, but at 6 its probably limitting his development. He is too dependant.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

night night Ali


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - can't remember how much I used to take, 4 I think    I will take them again if I need to but obviously I won't.

Myra - spirulina was purely MY choice.  When i was on another site, a few of us read up on it and thought it couldn't do any harm.  Its a protein algae, but I have to say that it was purely my decision and no one told me to take it.  Basically its down to you if you try it or not but it didn't do my eggs any harm.  Gosh feel like a drug dealer  

Minow - enjoy your ice cream.

I'm off too...thanks for the chit chat  (when i wake up in the morning it will be 1 more sleep to go) 

 bye


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

nite nvh, see you tomorrow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

looks like its just you and me Myra


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho, he is actually a she! At least the feeding is really only at night now or when distressed but even so I agree it's not really the best idea ever. Mum hasn't been able to go out of an evening as she obviously is the only one who can do bedtime. ANd also needs to be there in case of wake ups. They all (plus dh) sleep in the one bed as well....well they have got matresses on the floor to make one big bed. Home educating as well (not that I am necesarily against that) but as you can see fairly alternative. Mind you the girls are lovely.

Ice cream was yummy.

Pea protein shows what lengths I will go to as I have a Pea phobia (never eaten one and never will) won't have them in the house even but I convinced myself that this is from Chick peas and they are ok!

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well that got rid of you all!
Night night
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

They say that women who breast feed to that kind of age are the ones who are dependant, NOT the child. They say that the woman cannot let go.....    something to ponder

I too hate the loathesome pea. It is a round pellet like rabbit sh*t!! Not to mention the taste!

Nighty night Minow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I just popped on to find pages of gossip this evening now you have all gone! ahh well I'm off to bed in a sec anyway!

I think breastfeeling after 6-12 months is just plain weird - the child no longer needs it and mummy needs her boobies back for daddy by this point in time!!  

You don't have to drink milk btw - they tell you that for the protein which aids in the quality of your eggs - Woking told me it's good to get 60g protein a day and milk is one of the best ways to get it - but if you hate milk - find something else that's high in protein and OD on that instead!!!  Don't forget too that decaf latte is pretty much all milk - so there's a good start!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

just got this in email - had to post it as it cracked me up!!

> Subj: SING IT GIRLS (to I'll survive)
> 
> maybe in your head, if you are reading this at work!) Ready... set... go...
> 
> At first I was afraid, I was petrified.
> When you said you had 10 inches, Lord I almost died!
> But I'd spent so many years just waiting for a man that long, That I 
> grew strong, And I knew that I could take you on...

> But there you are, another lie,
> I was ready for a Big Mac and you've brought me a French Fry!
> I should have known that it was bull****, just a sad pathetic dream, Should 
> have known there was no Anaconda lurking in those jeans!
> 
> Go on now - go, walk out the door, Don't you promise me 10 inches, 
> then turn up with only 4! Weren't you a brat to think I wouldn't find 
> you out!? Don't you know we're only joking when we say size don't 
> count??!!

> Chorus
> I will survive! I will survive!
> Cuz as long as I have batteries, My sex life's gonna thrive! I will 
> always have good sex,with a handful of latex! I will survive! I will 
> survive! Hey! Hey!
> 
> It took all my self control not to laugh out loud, When I saw your 
> little weiner standing tall and proud!
> But to hell with your ego and to hell with all your needs, Now I'm 
> saving all my lovin' for a cordless multispeed!

> Chorus
> I will survive! I will survive! Cuz as long as I have batteries, My 
> sex life's gonna thrive! I will always have good sex, With a handful 
> of latex! I will survive! I will survive! Hey! Hey!


Just brilliant!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

very good wildcat!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

My 1000 post and I saved just for you lovely people!!!! Yay


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You lot talking about bitty  

Well done sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

bitty indeed !! 

Minow has a SIL ( I think) that is still breast feeding her 6 year old. We were talking about breast feeding in general before that ....I think I lose track on here!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody hell thats discusting


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know whether I'd describe it as disgusting!!!! This is Minows relative! I would perhaps say that it is time to stop.

Myra called someone a cyclops because they have an oversized nipple due to constant breast feeding her 18month old ot whatever age (sorry Myra can't be bothered to look back  )

I love seeing women breast feeding. Apparently people don't like to see it in public


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've rounded up your bubbles. I think I might have  bit of OCD, I hat to see people with strange numbers of bubbles. Lets see whole numbers people!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Have given you some bubbles too with a lucky 7 at the end


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Aaagghhh! You've obviously asked smeone to give you more bubbles!!!! I've just tidied that up and now its a mess again! 

Oh and thanks for the bubbles but I can't round up my own!!! Hang on.... that's why you've done it isn't it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

errrrr yeah   will blow you some more


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

gonna have to shoot. dh will be back in a mo and I'm not in the mood for his disapproving look because he'll know I've been on the lap top for the last 3 1/2 hours........ oops!

Night night

 Thanks emma you naughty girl


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

dont forget you owe me 20 bubbles now  

Night night
Emmaxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, lol, my nips are sore at the thought of b/f for all that time, i tell you i def do not want a cyclops lol  

Emma, hope things are sorted with the botty problems hun  

Wildcat, decaf lattes all round  

Night girls, have a good one, god bless


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

and no i am not religous, but dh says that to me everynight before we go to sleep


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

topic of conversation bubbles

emma *Oi kerry and everyone else i blew you all bubbles this morning everyone that posts on this thread i have blown bubbles too ..ungrateful buggers* i blew everyone bubbles on sunday night! 

hatster sorry to hear your news - you never know look at sarah on our thread and it does happen sometimes fingers still crossed for you 

gill that's so lovely of your sister - what a wonderfully kind thing to offer - it has crossed my mind ( don't know where I'd find one though  )

Kt nnnnnooooooooo i said what a gorgeous newphew you have and wished you lots of luck stimming hun  wow just read your post that lining and those follies sound amazing MRS!! yipee!!

wildcat love the survive song 

sho hope your Power meeting went well 

blimey nvh not long now!  

bendy good luck tomorrow 

minow glad you're feeling better 

hello to everyone else

night night myra


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Alisha, thanks for sending me some bubbles, i am off to bed, but just wanted to wish Bendy goodluck for tomorrow


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

oh by the way Alisha, good luck at follow up on Friday


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning - first on this morning - makes a change!! Off to work now - catch up with ya later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly]BENDYBIRD       [/fly]

Bye Kerry have a nice day at work  
Im waiting for the gas man to come between 9-12 bet he comes at 11.55


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good luck Bendy!!! 

Alisha- thanks hun, I have blown you some as well now!! 

Emma- you know they will come at the very last minute. Its always the way.

How is the wait going?

Fingers- enjoy work!

NVH- How you doing my love?

Hatster- I hope you are ok and that the party wasn't too bad last night. Take good care of yourself

Minow- (lurking) Hope you are feeling betterand that the wait isn't going to badly

Hello Myra, wildcat, Mr W, Ali, Sarah, Barney, monkey, KT, Gill and everyone else I've missed

GOT to get on with some house work today!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning lovelies

Still lurking a bit as trying to forget on 2ww that way if I forget it this week I can maybe cut the stress down to just hte 2nd week of it and going to make my Christmas cards then to take my mind off it.....bit   eh but there you go!

Good luck Bendy   

Just to say on the bf front...don't worry about offending me re my relative (tis dh's sister after all) but I guess my response is, each to their own. It's not what i would choose to do but you can't get a more loving and caring family than theirs so if that is the way they want to do things then it is up to them. She has basically relied on self weaning and to be fair the 6yr old doesn't have that much any more and never in public. As I say, still not what I would choose to do but it is their lives.

Right now gona plan my day's events! Tv whilst lounging on the sofa followed by lunch followed by maybe a bit of reading and then tv and sofa again....oh it's a hard life isn't it!   I am feeling better today even though I still have to take it easy but good news is that I didn't black out when I got up and I didn't need food in bed to stave off the wobbles so must be getting better!

Ooroo
Mx

(Ooroo is kinda Australian for toodle pip!)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Am at work now !!

How is everyone this morning?? 

Bendy - good luck for today hon       
Ktx - thanks for the bubbles   
Emma - waiting for the gas man eh  
NVH - only 1 more sleep to go      
Wildcat - what a lovely romatic poem!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad you're feeling better Minow  You keep relaxing, its good for you and those two in there!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Glad your feeling better

Sho-Im ok hun, although last night got really sharp a/f pains really low down by my pubic bone..had that last time hoping its good  

Kerry-Yeah waiting on the gas man   needs to sort out my boiler


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Em, not that i am paying any attention to being in you know what but I had them last night too! 
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wooohooo hopefully they are good news all round


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope those are good signs Emma and Minow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Kerry


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys,

Wow you was the bubble monster last night there are loads more bubbles around than yesterday

Kerry and Alisha I have just bumped you up to 200 each as you seemed really low in numbers  

Bendy good luck today let us know how you get on can't wait to hear you are Pupo.

All your bitty comments last night I didnt know whether to   or   at 6 yrs old I feel sorry for the child (sorry Minow) but how embarrasing for her.  I will definatly give BF a go but I also think it is important to also bottle feed so the dad gets a chance to bond too.

So what are everyones plans today then as it sounds like a lot of you are off work at the moment, I plan on finishing on Thursday evening and not coming back until the new year !!!

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh Kate your lucky not long till your off...are you nervous


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

Kate - not long honey        

Bendy - good luck today    

Emma/Minow - positive vibes    

love to all you special ladies

cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- "boiler" so thats what you're calling it !!! 
It must be hard for you after everything you've been through. Is uppose if you had that last time and you got a BFP, then there's lots of hope for this time.

KT- I agree with you on that. Getting on the pump is a good idea so that men can have a go at bonding and also allowing you a bit of time to yourself.

Just update my computer to have explorer 7 and now it all looks funny. I don't know where anything is!!! Dh will not be pleased, he doesn't like change


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Moring cheesy!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning Sho


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

those bf chats made me feel slightly queasy    I think as soon as a child is weaned or can get all the vits mins etc from a good diet it should stop! they have teeth for gods sake, its the mothers who cant bare to cut the apron strings and thats how unfortunately us poor unsuspecting girls end can up with men babies as other halfs years down the line!

My children will be independant confident little peeps who most certainly wont need b/f until they are 6 sorry if I offend but I think its creepy! 

I was once having a chat with a Mum at nursery at the end of a pre-school session about her daughters development generally and this 3 or 4 year old (cant remember now) pulled up her mums jumper and helped herself   the Mum said "oh sorry Gill I bet you see much of this do you? do you have a chair I can sit on so I can feed her? she's very tired" or words to that effect! I was   and stunned I didnt know where to put my face! 

Nah I dont think so, most parents come armed with sweets or a good old fashioned dose of bribery not an old saggy worn out over used pap! to get them in the car!!

Anyway........................

Emma & Minow     take it easy girls
KT- breaking up already you lucky pup, relaxing will be good for you!    
Tash- 1 more sleep to go poppit!  
Sho- get scrubbing and inspire us with recipes today please  
Hi fingers poor you at work! sneak on here loads 
Bendy -thinking of you today hun  
Myra- god bless you too 
Hi cheesy 
Wildcat - nice song its great isnt it? 
Alisha- ta for the bubbles, hope your ok!

Hi everyone I have missed  

Ebay, soup making, talkng to you crazy ladies and shopping for a crimbo party outfit is on the agenda for me today!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i call it my boiler  

Cheesy  


Sho-D/f changed ours to that too we changed it back as we couldnt find anything and pc went slower


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the extra bubbles Kate - at least someone loves me!! that's a nice break - nearly 4 weeks, lucky you  

Who else has to work over Xmas?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-I gave you extra in fact gave EVERYONE some last night still waiting on more from sho  

Gill-Mmmmmm What soup


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- "over used pap"  thanks for that. When she asked you if you see alot of it, you should have said not at that age, no!

As it goes I will be creating my xmas cake today and doing something wonderful and miraculous with left over roast chicken..... probably soup


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mmmm more chicken soup  

Any of you make your own xmas pudding


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I beg your pardon!!!  I actually bumped you up to 985 this morning! I wish there was a take off bubbles feature now! Little madam


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Xmas pud is a laborious task if you ask me. It has to steam for hours and hours and you need the hob space for other things at that time of the year. You can buy really really good ones. It has been decreed from up north that I will be providing the xmas cake. which was fine, until I was told I am doing dessert as well, so it a chocolate truffle cake and they have been given instructions to buy a pudding. No one really likes it anyway


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm i love xmas pudding   with custard  

Sorry sho, can you bump me up to 1000 please


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Forget it!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Wow, chatty this morning aren't we! lol

Good luck Bendy with your snow babies today - don't forget to let us know as we will all be waiting to hear how it goes! 

It's gone bubble mad!  Emma - you didn't give me any last night


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Bumped you up to 500


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I just noticed  sorry. I've done it now look


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Wildcat

I know        we will probably get done by the mods


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wooo hooo cheers sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think I've sussed out this explorer 7 now. Dh will never get to grips with this


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Why would you get done by the mods ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Abusing the bubbles  

Gas man has come to sort our my parts


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

"abusing" that's funny.

Get your parts serviced then. i hope he is an experienced servicemen!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He looks like he is


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think someones hand must of got stuck on the mouse as somehow I have 1200 bubbles but thank you guys

Emma and Elly here are some right back at you.

I know it will be wonderful all this time off and one advantage of being the boss however the office will still be open which is the ground floor front reception room so Steve and Sarah will still be in so no doubt I will be caught to do some work everytime I go to the kitchen but I am determined to rest during this 2ww as last time I took the day of ET off and was then back to work the next day, and Christmas is just a lovely excuse to have longer off this time, but it is also scary that my 2WW starts next monday and ends of XMAS day therefore Chrimbo is only 2 weeks away monday aaaaahhhh.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Thanks honey some coming back to you   yeah this time of year is lovely watching all the old films   i love scrooge at xmas without fail


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm working boxing day and new years ever whoever it was who asked! (still extra pay for doing those days - yay!)

Still on the bf front, if you have allergies or any in the family you are advised to feed for at least 1 year. The world health organisation recommends only bf (ie not suplemented)for 6 months for everyone. Of course they mean bmilk so you can express. I thnk I might close the discussion there...maybe more appropriate for other boards?!   

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bittyyyyyyy i want bitty


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi guys

Hatster - really sorry hun  .  Take it easy and we're all here for you if you need to let off steam xxx

Gill - hope you're feeling better today.  You're always so bubbly and cheering everyone up I hate to think of you feeling down.  Hope today is better for you x

Thinking of all the PUPO girls, NVH, Minow, Emma xxx  Not long now Tash.

Kate - keeping everything crossed that you get the most wonderful Christmas present ever this year 

Hi to Wildcat, Sho, Cheesy, Barney, Jules, Ali, Alisha, Myra, Georgie, Debs, Sarah and anyone else that I've missed


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well! an old acquaintance has just ext me to tell me she has had a little boy. I hadn't spoken to her for ages, she text me in Feb to tell me she was pregnant and 9 months later she has text me again!! I wouldn't mind if we were in close contact. Of and she smoked all the way through, as you can see by the weight of the child


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho - it's blinkin unfair isn't it!
We are not going to be dragged down by them though....we will rise above it....we are better people and well let's face it we are all wonderful! PANTS to them I say!
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - do you think we will get told off! oops  aren't we naughty! lol

Minow - it sucks working those days - I hope they pay LOTS extra! Esp for NYE!

Thanks Kt!

Emma and Minow - how are you both feeling today now you are getting into the 2ww. Emma I feel for you with the







As I also had this last night, but that was down to me eating prunes and Apricots as I was fed up with it being the other way round! It worked!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im fine thanks wildcat as i said earlier had low stabbing a/f pains down low by my pubic bone so who knows whats going on implantation should be from today onwards   glad the prunes and apricots worked so healthy too...i love tinned prunes  

Sho-Yeah as minow says rise above it


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oooh thanks for the bubbles 

actually on sunday night i was waiting fot the page to refresh after each bubble and it took about half an hour to bubble you lot   so thanks for that tip wildcat!

gill hope you find something gorgeous at the shops

cheesy can't be long for you now at smelly work 

Kt I finish on Thursday too if I can get all my paperwork done yipee! 

then i can get busy with the decs 


morning kerry sho karen minow emma wildcat and all you other lovelies
got to get off for work now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello!!

Im just excited i think i might poo myself  

Thawed 2 and both survived.......  one 5 cell and one 6 cell.  They were 7 cells when thawed so im pleased with that!!

                                         

Hoping they continue to divide...........roll on 4pm!

Hello and thanks for all my good luc wishes, it did the trick!!

Love you all.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh don't worry Wildcat - ot's certainly worth my while. Plus the fact it's with my quartet and we have so much fun together it should be a right laugh! And the NYE we are doing the afternoon so should be back early evening anyway!

Do you think that the terrible cramps I got could have caused probs?....No, I am not going to be drawn into this 2ww madness!  

I hope Tash is ok.   Can anyone remember what Leslie said to her?

Yay Bendy, great news!

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Only a couple more days of work for you then lady   

Bendy-     well done honey good luck for 4pm


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done bendy       

Minow - urgh boxing day and NYE!! Mind you I've worked Xmas Day before but only coz I got paid shedloads!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy This ones for you!










Minow - thats good then , at least you won't be working on the evening! The cramps are normal, I'm still getting them now!

All these people off work from this week! YAAAY - perhaps a coffee morning at my place with cakes and buns, we must do something before xmas!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thing is coz my job isn't quite like others it's not that bad really!
My sister is working Christmas eve and Christmas day this year but it is her first year as a vicar so I guess that's it for ever now!  
Mx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yipee Bendy        their coming home !! 

Emma you crack me up   you love everything? tinned prunes yuk a doodle doo!  

karen Im a bit happier today ta love   how sweet to say Im cheery! bet my dh wouldnt agree   how are you and dh atm, completely back on track!  

Yeah no more bf chat!   its like politics and religion best avoided each to their own I guess!  

I havent got any secret smilies now Im a VIP, why am I not worthy?  

nvh- where are you?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Did someone mention cakes and buns 

Yummy!

How are you nvh nhv.....humm......not long till test date?

Hatser sorry about your news.xx

B.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It's not the af type cramps that I am worried about. it was the upset tummy ones that had me screaming with the pain. But as dh said we can't change things so no point in worrying!
(hmmmmm, easy for him to say perhaps!!!   )

Oh dear Gill, and there was me introducing religion!  

Mx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I want to come to coffee morning


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy  well done. That's really good. they expect them to lose a few cells as long as its not more that 50% so you've done really well. positive thoughts now!!!

Wildcat- we should do something you're right.

No NVH so far today. I hope she is ok!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-if you go to the charter tab at the top of the page under the time and date they will all be in there 

Bendy-Are you coming to starbucks next tuesday for muffin and de caf lattes


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

well done bendy all the best for today and relax loads as apparently the uterus is a muscle and you need it to be soft (the lovely lady - in the room where you come round after e/c said that) 

emma hope the twinges are all good 

see you later all have a nice day


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok one more thing...........em what have you called your embies?

We need to have names...think im going to go Christmasy like dancer and prancer...
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Last time it was Charlie, this time Itsy and Bitsy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy excellent news hunny lets hope they have devided by 4pm when you go in fingers firmly crossed for you, this will be the one ! or two !

Minow I can imagine being a vicar means working alot over this festive period ! I thought you were lurking     you cant keep away from us we are far too addictive    

Alisha love the bouncy smiley

Bendy love the names Dancer and Prancer


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma yes i love to have some muffins! Tuesday is good for me! Thanks for the text today that was lovely of you xx

Itsy and bitsy are lovely Minow!

Who is a vicar?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My sister!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I dont want Mr Riddle to see my poo naa naa


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-No flirting with Mr R    

Not naming my embies i dont want to get too attached


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy what are you like you let MR Curtis see it why not MR Riddle


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate she probably thinks im going to bash her if mr r sees her lady garden


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy I think it's a bit late for that    

Minow - no you won't have done them any harm, the pains you had would have been in the intestine which isn't the uterus - the uterus is a toughie and very well protected. I've had the same pains and BB is just fine.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendy- decorate it with tinsel and twinkly lights love or a father christmas beard   tis the season 
 

Sorry Minow bless you   are you keeping a diary? I remember reading your Charlie diary and   you wrote it beautifully 

Emma what happened to your embies in the end how many did you defrost and did they refreeze any? 

Alisha loving that dashing off smiley


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill- i got them to defrost 6   the 1st two were ok went from 4 cell the 3 cell, so i told her to try to more 1 went down to 2 cell so chucked that then another went to 3 cell then defrosted 2 of my icsi ones and both 3 cell again so i had more of a choice and put the best two back and chucked the rest


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just thought I would drop in and say hello to everyone on here. 

NVH - loads of luck for your test tomorrow - looking forward to seeing you BFP tomorrow   

Emma and Minow - sounds like you have some positive signs going on.    to you both too.

Bendy - good luck for this afternoon and congrats on the thaw going so well.

Hatster -   - really sorry to hear about your BFN.

Hi to everyone else - very jealous of everyone who's off work at the moment or who will be soon. I could quite happily spend my days preparing for xmas. We're doing quite well on the christmas shopping at the moment (managed to drag dh out 2 days running at the weekend) but no doubt there will still be the same mad panic on Xmas Eve.

And we have now booked our holiday to Australia - just under 4 months to go. When we get back in mid-April I'll be back in touch with the clinic to line up fresh cycle number 2 but we're obviously hoping for a natural miracle before then, maybe even a little boy called Sydney!

Which reminds me - Sarah, thanks for your post ages ago - it has definitely given me hope that us unexplained girls can still get a BPF naturally - hope all's going well for you.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Sydney   have a lovely time in oz


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gill- christmas lights!!

I didnt really know what was going to happen last time, but this time i know the table will rise to his face  
Ohhh dear!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haven't had time to read psts yet as there are so many pages    so will have to go back and read.

Just wanted to wish Bendy all the best for todat & well done   on the thaw


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gill -   sorry for what? Bit slow here!

WIldcat thanks for that. Gota have something to worry about I guess.

On the diary front, no I'm not keeping one this time. I was going to but I found it encouraged me to ss and I will not be drawn into it this time!

NVH, thank goodness you are here....we've all been asking after you.

Nearly all done on the christmas shopping front and wrapped as well. DH has to finish it off at the weekend as i am not doing Guidlford again at the moment!

Mx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning Nvh   your late this morning ?

Bendy- I always put my hand over my face, like that makes a difference   he sees them all the time love! dont worry, its a bit nasty though I agree! you will be fine 

Hi monkey nice to hear from you, good on ya for booking your trip  

Minow sorry if I offended you, I have a bad habit of being a bit too vocal at times   whats ss?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gosh just managed to quick read the posts and I have to pop into the shower as hairdresser coming at 11.45am

Minow/Emma - hope thos pelvic pains are a good sign   

Bendy - good luck at 4pm   

Monkeylove - nice to hear from you.  I see holiday is booked, how exciting and something to look forward to after xmas.

Thanks for asking about me everyone   you're all very sweet  

I was late this morning cause I was listening to Leslie to get one more   boost for tomorrow    I bloody hope she is right and the words 'this time now' comes true for my bfp!  She also said she coud see me getting pg in Dec/Jan and will have my baby within 18 months...   

Still no symptoms although my boobs were really sore this morning, more than usual but who knows if its the drugs or what    

Anyway, better go and I bet I come back to loads more pages


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-The boobies are a good sign    especially if there getting worse


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill very funny Bendy decorating her lady garden I would love to see Mr R's face with that facing him !!

Monkey glad you have something nice to look forward to and you could call a girl or a boy Sydney so here is hoping for a natural pleasure in more ways than one if you get my drift


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- sounds good hun!!!! Hairdresser coming to your house! how posh are you?!

monkey- hello. enjoy your holiday. 

Desperately trying to save the pastry for my mince pies!! Not looking good at all. I think its for the bin unfortuantely. I have put it in the fridge to calm down


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Is this mince pies for tuesday


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How exciting Tash!       

Im hungry but its too early to eat    

We could all dress the 'chuffers' up with a christmas theme    and Mr R could give us marks out of 10 and perhaps a prize for the best one!   you can tell im bored cos im talkng total rubbish and here I am all grown up and responsible enough to be a parent! answers on a postcard please  

Where you going Tues? I havent been invited


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Your more than welcome anyone who can make it were going to woking starbucks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Woking!!! bloody hell I thought it was our usual place. why have I got this all wrong?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

ss = symptom spotting!

Very tempted to starbucks on Tue but not sure I really want to do Woking? Can't drive at the mo anyway coz i've funny turns!

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat said woking or guildford but woking better as not any hills


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

morning ladies

how is everyone today??

Bendy, well done on your embies, good luck today  

Hi everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm going to have to have words with that lady. I think she's trying to send me to the wrong place like she did to Sarah    (only joking Sarah  )


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bendy - many congrats good luck honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - our starbucks is much better    I only have wet cuts and i'm only having a trim.  She only charges £12.  (dont forget your ear plugs   )

Kate - sorry if I missed your post, are you going for ec tomorrow or Friday   

I'm gonna take the week off before xmas so am up for a meet at lunch time  

Gill - I don't need decs for my lady garden as its beautful enough as au natural!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-   you told you that


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you have a fanny trim for £12


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl cheesy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Compared to some of those hangy lips you see in those rude mags, I reckon mines a cracker      It even has its own run way   Now I hope I haven't offended anyone  

Cheesy - no that was done before ET...I get that for a tenner


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no really, cant be a hair cut at that price surely?  

a tenner, bargin  

cant remember last time I seen any of my bits


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

beef curtains nvh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - Yeh its a wet cut....I give her £15 though cause I am so generous me    Being an ex hairdresser I refuse to pay those mad prices for a trim just because your hair is long  

Emma - beef curtains with tie backs


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Quick question.

My Gp has rferred me now to Mr R at Frimley. Mr R said to ring once I had been referred to organise the lap. Who am I ringing Woking or Frimley? Because he said HE would bump me up the list,


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm Ring woking hun...or i may have his office number and you could speak to his wife 2 mos


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry Sho don't know.

Have you ladies of leasure seen that Vannessa on in a bit has a 17year old who already had 6 children....I feel a potential rant coming on!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Shi i have pm'd you his office number his wife will leave a message for him


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i think I already have that from my colposcopy em but thanks mate 

Ooh trailer trash I shall go and watch it!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Emma


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

ooooo....look at Emma with her direct lines and Mr W wife!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Is it on now  

Think i deserve more     

Minow-Well its not what you know its who you know       we have a special relationship you know


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - they usually have their own private secretary's.    Great news that the referral has come through.

Minow - so much for your lurking  

Emma - hope you're not stalking Mr R  

Where's my hairdresser


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way Ali just rang me, she says   and that she can't come on yet cause some people have to work!  How very dare she  
Bless her, she rang to wish me luck for tomorrow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm so bored with not being able to do anything! And I decided that if I ignore the 2ww then I can come on here!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah I saw the trailer Minow I am not going shopping until ive seen that  

I just looked at my calender and can you believe I am working Tues til 1.30 what time are you meeting? where is your usual starbucks then?  

Tash runway? I dont get that  

Ahh Ali how very very kind!  

Cheesy what will you do before little cheese comes? have the council pop round to get your fluff sorted?  my mates dh did hers with immac prior to their little lady arriving she said she looked like Gismo when he had finished!   ooo the shame

Soup is bubbling away! its a pre crimbo trial one, Im not sure about it yet though?

Just had a card from my aunt now then has my Mum been talking do you think? the message reads "wishing you every happiness for 2007, hope your dreams come true, I think of you always!"   yes me thinks!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I will cut it, i passed my nvq level 2 you know  

Say   to her too 

Yeah minow think you owe a few of us money as you said you wouldnt be coming on here and we said we bet you £5 you would ...so cough up  

Gill-We will be there for hours   i think wildcat was up for a bit of shopping first


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off for some lasagne some left over from yesteday...made cottage pie last night pmsl as d/f asked me if i knew what cottaging was


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I did lurk for a bit so  

And I might yet go back into lurk mode. I really only came out today to see how Tash was and then I kinda got stuck  

Now to make your eyes water. I have very sensitive skin and so have never been able to wax etc....but plucking is fine! Takes a long time but I'm very good at it now.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just seen on this morning that Thurrock hospital have done a naked calendar with the consultants doing the naked bit (like the wi one)...now there's a thought...who'se going into WOking next, they could suggest it for MR C and MR R! Mind you with only 2 of them they would have a lot of work to do with 6 months each.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I emailed lesley the other day to say she was right about the thaw of my embies and we were sending emails back and forth...this is what she said 

Hi
As a medium I expect people to doubt me, the press for mediums is so bad, and people are so sceptical ( which you know I am happy about) that I dont expect anything I say to be read other than with a pinch of salt.  I forget there are people out there like yourself, who take things so very literally!
Sorry.
Lesleyx

What do you think she meant about the 'sorry'     I am getting slightly panicky now that she means she hasn't got the end of my reading right and i am not pg    
I emailed her back to say that I am sceptical and don't take her reading literally, it just gives us some hope thats all, or words to that affect.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Its nearly on........... are you sitting comfortably   

Tash I think she means that we put so much on her readings and she kind of forgets that cos most people have a reading for a curious bit of a giggle reason, nothing else matey? its worked


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about he Sorry bit. It could be that she thinks you've been hanging on her every word which we know you haven't but might worry her a bit. You only have a few more hours to keep   and so there is no point in worrying now   She does seem to tend to be right and so remember that within 18 months you will have your buba....let's hope she means this time. Now pull yourself together and watch the trashy tv that's just coming on!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- like Minow says, she's probably apologising for making you worry or something. You haven't got long to go now either.

This is perhaps the most budget programme going!!! Much worse than jeremy kyle!!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What a strange comment to say I wouldnt worry about it at all Tash 

Tash I have another scan tomorrow and then EC on Friday and ET on Monday !


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Why would that woman want to put herself in that chair? madness 

We should get tickets for the audience what do you reckon?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ooh, good Kt so you can recommend the calendar then?!
ANyone else think it would be funny....after all they see so much of us!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

5 minutes of fame Gil! I sometimes wonder if people make things up to get their few minutes on TV. Certainly they are never the intelligent ones are they!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

pretty sad when you think about it...if your only claim to fame is that you were on TV for having slept with 4 married men!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- they'd have to pay me to watch this crap!!! i only do it at home where I can shout at the screen!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

IT makes me laugh how the great unwashed pass comment on other peoples lives. Obviously she is some kind of ****, having 4 married men in her life, but look at the calibre of people who have thw audacity to comment!!!! All they say is "what about the children" ,  most of whom have 5 children from 5 different fathers and feed and clothe them with my taxes...........    deep breath sho


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You know, we aught to try and get into the audience for one of these programmes - can you imagine, Sho, Tash, Em, Ely etc etc giving it what for. They wouldn't know what had hit them


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes lets  

Not loving this soup its rank


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

what soup is it Gil?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You'd have to count me out!!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh no Sho - You'd be our biggest weapon of all! (not in size I hope you realise)


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Spicy parsnip apple & chesnut, I was making it for christmas day lunch, back to ther drawing board  

Come on Sho you would love it!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well back peddalled Minow


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oh no Gill dont like the sound of Apple with Parsnip have you tried it without the apply does that improve it?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

50 g (2 oz) butter 
3 parsnips, diced 
1 medium potato, diced 
1 small onion, finely chopped 
1.2 litres (2 pints) vegetable stock 
1 medium Braeburn apple, diced 
1 teaspoon fresh rosemary, finely chopped 
3 tablespoons single cream 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
75 g (3 oz) whole chestnuts, roasted, peeled and finely sliced 

Melt half the butter in a pan, add the parsnips, potato and onion, then cover and cook gently for 10 minutes, or until beginning to soften. 
Add the stock, apple and rosemary, cover then simmer for a further 20 minutes until the vegetables are tender. 
Blend until smooth. 
Return to the pan, add the cream, season to taste, and then reheat gently for 5 minutes. 
Meanwhile melt the remaining butter in a pan, add the roasted chestnuts, season and fry for 3-4 minutes until they are lightly coloured, ensuring the butter does not burn. 
Spoon the chestnuts into the centre of the serving bowl, ladle the soup over and serve. 


Any good?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kt  ahs got a point. Spicy parsnip is a very popular soup. Parsnip should work nicely. What spices  have you put in there?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I must admit i have never had a chestnut never really fancied the look of them


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Chestnuts can be lovely. I do a really nice nut roast with chestnut puree...mmmmmmm, lovely

Leek and potato soup for my lunch today...nearly ready for it!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Chicken here


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

oooo, a beep, rather 2 beeps from Vanessa...heating up!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I will try again Thurs    now I have a huge pot of yukkiness what a waste!   maybe I should take it up to the saddo's at the Vanessa  studio!

Its a Phil Vickery recipe from the Christmas Good Food Mag! it has sage thyme and medium curry powder in it, at least I did a trial run, that would have been a bit   on the day!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive never done the one I posted but I reckon it looks good.
I would say either spicy Parsnips or parsnip, apple and chestnut but I don't think the spice is needed with the apple and chestnut.
As you say, at least you did a trial run. Is there no way you can recover it. Add something else?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just read through some of the pages........beef flaps     

Soup dounds nice but i tend to stick to tomato or mushroom..........yumm 

Going to have a bath, trim the bits and get ready to meet my snowies!

Wil try to get a piccy-dont want him thinking im a loony going really close to the telly¬

Vanessa's show is a pile of dog ****

will post once im back later.

Bendybird.xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I did Carrot and orange one year which was nice as it was quite light so didn't fill everyone up before the main course. It kinda got the taste buds all ready and eager....!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks gill, minow, sho and kate for your comments about lesley.  I hope you are right and she wasn't apologising for something she knows and i don't   She is pretty good though so I wonder why she doesn't want us to be hopeful about what she says  

Kate - your stimms has gone really quick.  Good luck tomorrow  

Gill - it should be agains the law to add fruit to savoury dishes. I hate that..for example pineapple on pizza's and raisons in curry - yuk, it shouldn't be allowed    
Spicey parsnip would be nice for xmas day and is very winery too.  What about butternut  

Sho - I reckon you'll be great in the audience. I would pmsl 

Hair all done, big spider in the kitchen and me and hairdress was so    Its in there under a glass and thats where its gonna stay until dh gets home    I would be useless in i'm a celeb...
Have to watch trailer trash so have to dry hair later...  

bendy - enjoy your trim


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have fun Bendy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

well the 6 children at the age of 17 could have been worse! 2 not her own, first child at 16 and then triplets! I don't condone children at 16 but as I say it could have been worse. Good luck is all i can say!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-pmsl   you make me   

Nvh-She means sorry that you have got yourself in a state about what she said   
I reckon your preggers anyway


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I reckon you're right Emma as they always make you test as late as possible at Woking so if Tash weren't she'd know by now surely?! ANyway, we are gona have a good run to Christmas now so she has to be and that's all there is too it!!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Beef curtains! lol

Coffee in Woking next Tuesday - Woking is best as Emma lives too far the other way so I'm compromising and meeting half way - She you can come to mine and we'll go together if you want?  Also Woking is mostly indoors and they have nice shops! Emma did we set a time? I can't remember now! DOH!

Nvh - stop worrying hun, what will be will be! only 1 more day to go - or we could make you test early and do it tonight! 

Bendy - go trim up the lady garden! Mr R likes them neat!

As for me I've just been up the the EPU at Frimley - I called the midwife this morning to tell her about the pains from the bowels etc and she sent me right up there! All is OK though with BB, so Minow - you can relax too!  What a day!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-11am you said    glad BB is well


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - I really really don't have a clue but I know what you are saying that if I wasn't then surely af would have arrived, but my af's aren't the usual 28 day cycle anyway, they normally range anywhere between 30 to 36 days.  Don't think my lutheal Phase is longer than the average though.  

Emma - thanks for the confidence, but who knows....we always think that its worked for other people if you know what I mean.

Wildcat - glad BB is ok, bet you can't wait to get to the end of this pregnancy eh!  

Well I had my first knicker check, although no cm    Just slightly got that af feeling!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

first knicker check   I'd got shares in Andrex by now  

Good luck tash


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I thought i wouldnt have time to come back on here but time is going sooo slowly!

I trimed- not too much, dont want him seeing everything   But dont think its a great big bush as its not  

Will i be ok to go on tues?  A week after et...that will be ok right?  Do they do tea as i dont drink coffee  

Im trying to blue tooth a Christmas tune to my mobilly! 

Wildcat glad everything is ok..........did you have a scan?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

TEST NVH TEST NOW NOW NOW


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You must be getting close to knicker check for another reason now Cheesy!   Though I think waters breaking are rather noticable!

Wildcat, glad all ok.

Bendy, glad you are neat and trim now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash- you have had a/f feeling since after the embies went back so try not to panic hun       

Bendy-You will be fine by next tuesday hun...zita always recommends bed rest for 3 days and relaxing for the 1st week..they do everything tea,hot choc,coffee,iced teas are nice, smoothies you will be spoilt for choice


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

God I'm still knicker checking - but then I have good reason as I'm still bleeding - it's been 14 days now! not even my AF lasted that long EVER!!!

Bendy - yeah I had a scan, it's always nice to see the baby on the screen, makes it all real cos it really doesn't feel real most days. BB is now 8.5cm! I'm amazed, just amazed. I really never thought I'd get this far.

Emma - Oh yeah - I couldn't remember if we said 10 or 11. Going to write it in the diary now.  Got a head like a sieve!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't wait to see itsy and or bitsy! it must be amazing.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone seen Debs   is she still in yorkshire


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yum i will have hot choccie!

Knicker checking is awful isnt it.........ok this is gross.........and im sorry in advance as i might be the only dirty pikey that has done this....

When i was on my 2ww last time i thought i had come on while i was shopping and i couldnt get to the loo to knicker check so i just turned towards the clothes and had a poke!  How grim is that........it wasnt my af thank god ! 

     

Lets not mention that on tuesday when we meet.............


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy you dirty mare!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-I do that too and cheesy did


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

How funny!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - I reckon you heading to breaking a world reckon with as many scans as possible  

Bendy - No am not testing    you could always take your own t bags   no hot chocolate    Where's your tree  

Cheesy - shares in andrex    Its kinda that fanny feeling you get when af is coming if you know what i mean  

Emma - you're right I did have slight af cramps before, but now for some reason its worrying me   

God me thinks i've gone a bit   again  

Bendy   we'll do anything love...obviously you're not alone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

So are you all excited bendy  

Nvh-Your only worrying now as its getting so close, keep


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy      

Tash JUST DO A TEST AND PUT YOURSELF OUT OF THIS MISSERY!!!!!! What is a few hours after all

Elly I am sure you are having a boy putting you through all of this nightmare it has to be a boy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - I've done that many times, when you gotta know you gotta know!!! NOW!!!

Nvh - yeah, I'll take the free scans any day. I dont like wasting teir time though.

Debs is around - she just posted on the 2nd tri board, and she posted yesterday. I think we must smell.


----------



## Dominokitten1 (May 15, 2005)

TASH..............Just popping in to say GOOD LUCK for testing tomorrow babe!!!!!! 

I am soooooooo praying for your BFP....make sure you text me, no matter what time day or night!

              
                         

Hoping you get the best Christmas pressie ever!!!!!!!!! 

Lol and huge hugs

Domino xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

were not worthy  

Yeah i agree bloody test woman for good sake as day will not make any difference


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - please test - we are desperate to know.....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea shes gonna test!!  

WoooHooooo   

Do it go on its a positive i just know!  I have these good feelings  and i have been right everytime!

Go on dont be shy do it!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Domino  , will text you hun  

You lot are a bad influence...   I am NOT going to test today    what if its a negative  

Wildcat/emma - i think you're right and we smell if debs is on here and not coming to join us!  Maybe all this filth has got to her innocent ears or something    

Debs - if your lurking, show yourself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl   what ever the result hun it wont change by tomorrow and i know its a bfp so bloody test


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

girls you are being very naughty...Tash don't you let them bully you love!

          

WHo am I kidding...I want you to do that test too!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't force her....BUT  I THINK YOU SHOULD DO IT TOO!!!! did I say that.......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

save up your pee and don't have a drink for a while and do the test!!! I'm telling you. you could have done it yesterday and it would have been accurate so today it will be stronger.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

pmsl

Do it go on!  I need you too! 

lets have a vote................we win!  TEST!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no pressure but 

BLOODY DO THE TEST


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

seriously though Tash don't feel you have to! We are only anxious to know but I'm sure we will all be able to wait till tomorrow as well...but you'd better let us know asap when you do test!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

you lot are    but making me     what if its a -ve then i'll be on my own.  

I didn't know you all were mediums too    or should I say mystic meg


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tash - didn't you realise, you are never on your own with us lot around!!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ok maybe you should wait......but im so sure tis going to be a bfp

Do you need a wee?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - you're telling me 

Bendy - need the loo but am scared now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG OMG your going to do it !!

Emma shes going to do it


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy you are such a bad influence!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just popping in to say "good luck" to Tash....    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks natasha  

Bendy - i'm not, just mentioned i needed the loo


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Cheeky monkey!

Only test if you want too........wishing you all luck in the world


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

right ladies, off to get ready to go...will let you know how i get on!

Bendybird.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Have fun Bendy - Get ready to show off your lady garden!!!


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Bad news for me girls.

DP blood test results came back with an elevanted FSH of 18.9 which basically means non obstructive azoospermia. This has left me devastated, I mean I knew this would be hard but now I feel like I don't even have a glimmer of hope just all bad news after bad news.

Can't pick myself up at all and normally I am quite a positive person.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck Mr and Mrs Bendy !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Georgie - i'm really sorry but in this tx lark there is always a way with science.  They can do tesa or pesa.  Is your dh taking a high dose of zinc and vit c    Mine takes them and wellman.  They have been known to help but with tesa and pesa the go into the sac to get the sperm.

Bye Bendy - best of luck hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Georgie - sorry to hear your news - as NVH says there are ways around this so don't give up hope  

Tash - can't you do the test tonight when Dh gets home??                  

Bendy - good luck


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

George, sorry to hear about dps results, Nvh, is right they can do much to help now  

Nvh, how much pressure hun, well good for you waiting until tomorrow, although i must admit i might be tempted myself  

Oh its gone all dark outside, its gong to rain


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Georgie my love, I'm so sorry my love but as the others say this is not the end of the road, okay it's another blinkin turn in it that you could do without but there are things that can be done so don't give up...keep plodding on and you will get there. We are here with you, every step of the way my darling.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Georgie-So sorry honey but as nvh said and the robert winston rogramme said they can do pesa and tesa


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Emma, how ya doing today hun, i am bored dh not back till tonight, should be doing the housework but i really carnt be bothered, i have sat and ate a whole cookies and cream ice cream, feel sick now


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi ladies

I'm afraid I haven't managed keep up with you gossipy lot and am struggling to read the thousands of posts on FF, so apologies but I will probably be quite quiet on this thread for a while... 

I've posted the last list but someone else will have to take over updating it (good luck!!) 

Take care all
Deb

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who

Waiting to Start * 
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77

*D/Ring *

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
KTx - E/C 8th Dec, E/T 11th Dec, Testing 25th Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
NVH (FET) - Testing 6th Dec
Hatster - Testing 6th Dec
Emma74 (FET) - Testing?
Minow - Testing?

*Waiting for First Scan - BFP * 
I wish - EDD? 
Sarah38 (Au Natureal!) - EDD?

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?

*Woking Babies* 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you all so much!  
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-Why


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Deb my love, just let us know you are ok.....we miss you. Thanks for all you've done.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Serves you right for being  a pig


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Georgie- so sorry about your news hun!!!!  honestly, this is not the end of the world for you. there is a glimmer of hope. there are things you can do to get pregnant with your husbands sperm. Its just another hurdle for you. the programme ast week showed a couple getting pregnant with only 2 sperm so it can be done. 

Take some time to digest the news


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right then - whos gonna do the list from now on


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you tash


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I dont mind doing it - got nothing better to do lol


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm not offering to do it but I have updated mine and Emma's test day

The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who

Waiting to Start         
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28  - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Gill5164  
HopeSpringEternal  
AliPali 
Miracle1978  
Luc  
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77 


D/Ring           


Stimming          
Budgie    
BendyBird  (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
KTx -  E/C 8th Dec, E/T 11th Dec, Testing 25th Dec


PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW      
NVH (FET) - Testing 6th Dec
Hatster - Testing 6th Dec
Emma74 (FET) – 15th Dec
Minow – 15th Dec


Waiting for First Scan - BFP  
I wish - EDD? 
Sarah38 (Au Natureal!) - EDD?


Beans on Board             
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07          
Jay Jay - EDD?        
Pawa -  EDD 2/4/07     
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07   TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07    
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07 
Beckers - EDD?    
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07    
MrsG95 - EDD? 


Woking Babies           
Cecilia  -  Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Elly you should do it with all your computer kow how


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh i reckon wildcat should do it...


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

wildcat - any reason you've changed your avatar pic to a twig and berries? ? ? Are you sub-consciously trying to tell me something


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW pmsl


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Debs - all the best  

Ladies, I dont mind doing it up until 22nd Dec but someone will have to take over from there cause I wont be on the PC everyday after that, if that is a bit bitty, (not your terms of bitty   then maybe best for someone else to take the bull by the horns  

Georgie - i am sorry to read your news, I dont really know much about it to be honest but I am sure you will get great support and positive advice to go forward with    


love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW - it's my frosty berries photo cos its XMAS!!!! I took that pic!

I'll take over the list for now!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Wildcat
Nice piccie by the way


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - its very pretty..

Cheesy - errrrrrrrrrrrr no...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Georgie they are all right dont give up yet hunny

Wildcat thanks for taking over on the list dont forget we need lots of smilies on it too  

Debs why you leaving us hunny we need you as you are proof this does all work

ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Over to you then Wildcat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - i think you're mind will be pre-occupied.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hopefully    altho I will still be checking in at least 1/2 times a week to see where everyone is

  

I dont go that easily


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah cheesy your having a baby soon you cant do it hun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy you will have too many nappies and sick to deal with!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well i'm off to make fish cakes... catch you all later hopefully!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am off to the dentist ladies, have a nice evening  

Hope I read some good news in the morning tash     

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think you wil Cheesy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night cheesy good luck with the dentist


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

No pressure Tash, but pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee do the so**ding test, Im at work tom and I cant get on here, will you text me? what time are you doing it? I will try and pop on before I leave perhaps  

Debs why are you offski are you upset with us?  

Georgie I echo what the others have said, chin up matey  

Wildcat I too like your berries & thanks for taking over the list  

Emma hows your tum or should I say bum? 

Cheesy good luck, its free for you atm isnt it? 

Good luck 'The Bendy's'     

I so cant be bothered with anything atm, I just went to town and bought a boring safe black dress  for the christmas do! all I did was walk around feeling sorry for myself and chucking dirty looks at everyone with a buggy! I need a jolly good kick up the


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

everyone

Can I join the PUPOers?   I had my e/t on the 1st so will be testing on the 15th with Emma and Minow. It would have been nice to meet you both but there was no one in the waiting room when we had our appointment. 

I am sorry I have not been a very good posting person - I found that I just could not keep up with the chatting. But now I have this week off work so can hopefully keep up a bit better. 

Can anyone help with a pineapple question? I have been faithfully drinking pineapple smoothie every morining to help implantation. I think I read somewhere on the last thread that it can cause uterine contractions. Any ideas?

Lots of  love and              to the other PUPOers and of course everyone else

Jellybabe


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Jelly
I think Pineapple juice has mixed reactions some say it helps implantation others say it causes contractions which stop implantation so its anyones guess to be honest personally I think I would avoid them

Good luck on your 2WW and this mad house

Ktx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Jellybabe
Hope it's going ok for you. What time were you there on friday?
Can't answer the pineapple question, always seems conflicting messages about it so I haven't had any. I was just told to eat as if pregnant.
Mx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Minow - thanks   I was in at 10.45. I was sooooooooooo glad the Mr R was there as they had said on Wed that it might be either that do the e/c or e/t as they were both so busy. 

As you know Mr C did the e/c for them both on Wed as Mr R did the e/t (13 of them) - I was mortified when I found out being another Mr R fan but he seemed very nice and managed to get all the little eggies out. But you know what it's like if you have great faith in a particular person, you want to see them and only them. But I have to sing Mr C's praises - he did a good job.

Are you under Mr C or R?

Jelly


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jellybabe - I'd stay away - I also read it has an enzyme in it (as does papaya) that can cause uterine contractions, and I must admit a few weeks back I ate some in a fruit salad, and I felt some weird contractions after - scared me so I personally won't be doing that again!

Here is my first go at the list everyone - I have updated it a bit, feel free to slap me if I got anything wrong, it's all brand new to me! Thanks Debs for looking after it for so long!

Myra - can you give me yoru start date as I'm too lazy to go back and look!

The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who

*Waiting to Start * 
Myra 
Strawbs
Nibbles (FET)
Sho28 
Jellybabe
LadyTara
Karen 1975
Emerald
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr
ballimac
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha
Monkeylove
BarneyBear
Fingersarecrossed
Jules77

*D/Ring *

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
KTx - E/C 8th Dec, E/T 11th Dec, Testing 25th Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
NVH (FET) - Testing 6th Dec
Hatster - Testing 6th Dec
Emma74 (FET) - Testing 15th Dec
Minow - Testing 15th Dec
Jellybabe - Testing 15th Dec
Bendybird - Testing 19th Dec

*Waiting for First Scan - BFP *
I wish - EDD?
Sarah38 (Au Natureal!) - EDD?

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm under mr C anyway but last time I had ec Mr R did it, although it is the only time I have ever met him he seemed very nice too. Mr C has been really nice over the years and as he is going to get us our BFP this time     he will be high on my list of special people that's for sure! As will all the lovely nurses too of course...we see a lot more of them than Mr C


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for that - it has helped make my mind up. No more pineapple smoothies, I dont like pineapple anyway but was forcing it down  

I have had like a achy crampy feeling from my tum all day yesterday - hope it was the little ones making a nice home for themselves rather than the pooey pineapple 

Minow - I totally agree - they are all wonderful. They make this tx lark more bearable. Hope you are drinking your 3L a day  

Love Jelly


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Jelly

Hope your 2ww goes reall well for you     welcome to the gang  

Wildcat, thanks for taking over the list  , i start to d/r on 14/12


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

ops forgot to say - Wildcat - sooooooo pleased to see that you are doing well. The last time I was on you had your 6 week scan. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Thanks for updating the list - you can take me off the waitng list - yippie  

Myra - thanks for the welcome. Not long now til you start   

Love Jelly


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Jelly, thanks hun, how many embies did you have put back??


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Jellybabe

Here is another update

The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who

*Waiting to Start * 
Myra - 14th December d/regging
Strawbs
Nibbles (FET)
Sho28 
LadyTara
Karen 1975
Emerald
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr
ballimac
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha
Monkeylove
BarneyBear
Fingersarecrossed
Jules77

*D/Ring *

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
KTx - E/C 8th Dec, E/T 11th Dec, Testing 25th Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
NVH (FET) - Testing 6th Dec
Hatster - Testing 6th Dec
Emma74 (FET) - Testing 15th Dec
Minow - Testing 15th Dec
Jellybabe - Testing 15th Dec
Bendybird - Testing 19th Dec

*Waiting for First Scan - BFP *
I wish - EDD?
Sarah38 (Au Natureal!) - EDD?

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

wildcat- good job on the list  thanks for taking over

Debs- thanks for doing the list for so long 

Jelly- its difficult to know what to do with the diet thing. It seems everything you eat can be rules out or in depending on who you talk to!

welcome to the thread though and here's to a positive and speedy 2WW

 hello to everyone else

spent all day on my mince pies today. Dodgy pastry because it wa a special recipe. Had to do it in loads of batches because you have to keep the pastry cold otherwise it doesn't work. just got the last batch out the oven and dropped them on the floor. I'd laugh normally but I honestly could have cried. Useless woman


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Myra - we had two embies put back. Had another six but they could not be frozen    

Sho - thanks for the welcome. mince pies going to waste    

Jelly


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- thanks you hun!! I've just eaten a broken and bashed one so I feel better now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks wildcat for taking over    well done that girl! 

Sho - just scrape them of the floor and give them to emma on tues   I know its not funny but I did     Those mince pies were doomed from the start  

Jellybabe - good luck on your 2ww  

Hi Myra

Bendy - hope your embies are on board


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Poor old Sho   Mind you it wasn't an excuse to have to eat them was it?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, poor you, how annoying after you spent all that time making them  

Jelly, well fingers crossed for both of them  , sorry you didnt get any to freeze


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

they were weren't they!!! I'm still gutted though it ages!!!!!!!  

Dh ate one off the floor just o prove he appreciate how upset I was and burned his mouth  shouldn't laugh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Tasha

Hope you are staying sane today, so looking forward to hearing your   news tomorrow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

good job your floor was clean - I hope it was anyway!  

Jelly, I didn't end up with any to freeze either (story of my life!) but we won't need them coz this will work


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to pop on and say all the best to nvh for tommorow - good luck hun    

Emma and Minow - lots of    to you too

Bendy - hope you are safely PUPO by now... 

Big   to everyone else xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies

Have two 6 cell embies on board!  Went very well and im praying they stay with us this time!

Love B.x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bendy

Congratulations hun, well done you


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Haster - How you doing? I see you are off on hols soonish, that's fab...you deserve to go and have a lovely time.

Bendy - great news. How many days were they to be 6 cells?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Hatster

Hope you are ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done Bendy   can you bring the cat pic back though please  

Sho-Pmsl at you dropping the mince pies   ..oppps  sorrry  

NVH-You are going to get it lady   

Jellybaby-Omg testing on the same day as me and minow well done


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Dont you like my embies? 

Cat pic can come back?

They were frozen on day three at 7 cells but lost one in the thaw.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I must get itsy and bitsy piccies sorted out and put them on, feeling left out!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No you had a banana i love the embies though


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

A banana!  Oh not sure whast happened there.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lol an angry banana too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

humm very strange


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, Emma and Bendy have entered a parallel universe....let us know when you are back please!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

its a shame the dish had a scratch on it as the pic shows i up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh bendy dont worry they still look good dont they


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-change your ticker hun


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Would you like to see my christmas tree quickly


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Is that what you said to Mr R or C earlier? if so...ummmmmm not sure!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i would bendy ignore minow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I thought you both were anyway!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Is that ok to ignoring me or ok to showing your bush.....sorry I mean tree!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My bush  

It wont let me change my profile, kepps saying connection lost! Naughty thing!

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

minow

I cant believe you have been on here all day


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Whilst waiting....has anyone else noticed how chatty it's been getting at the clinic recently. I seem to remember it happened in the run up to Christmas last year. Even the nurses have noticed it.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

How do you mean? as in people talking to each other at the clinic?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

chatty in what way


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Are you calling me sad Emma? I have moved from the sofa a few times...in fact just a while ago I went and made myself some cashews with tamari...yummy!

Yes, everyone usually sits there quite quietly just smiling and occasionaly saying hello but recently everyone seems to be talking to each other.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No cant say i have noticed


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Must be my magnetic personality.......


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow

When i went last time, there was no one there, although the girls in the offices were in the reception arguing about where the xmas trees were going


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Must be


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It's been so busy everytime I've been there.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah it has been very busy

Myra-when did they put the tree up


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

well done Bendy, they are dinky little embies, good luck poppit     why dont you enter your lovely tree in the photo competition?  

I never talk to anyone at the clinic I just sit quietly and look around?  

Minow you owe me a fiver chatterbox  

Sho and your pies       bless, I would have been really dramatic and fallen to the floor in a heap  

Off to sort some din dins now! 

Tash you didnt answer me    what time are you testing?

Wildcat sorry hun just realised I didnt say how glad I am your scan was ok today! you must be living on your nerves all the time


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No one was there tonight, they had training and we had to sit outside where the sofas normally are, while they were in there and walk through them all!

It was dark too!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, they were not putting it up just talking about it, well haveina a fight about it actually


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

DH just stopping for the day now (working from home) so he's on his way down to light the fire and snuggle so i will leave you lovely girlies to it.
Sorry to have missed your bush/tree!
Have fun
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy I can fix your embie pic I think - I want to see your tree!!  (but not your bush!)

Sho - sorry you droppied your pies - I'd still eat them though!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Can you fix?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah I think so - well I can have a go - I'll pm you my email address x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hae to go as my parents have popped round...will be on here later but if not tomorrow.

Thanks for all your lovely positive thoughts you have sent me today, that was so kind of you all.  Cant wait to see some of you guys on Tuesday.xx

Love form Bendy....dancer and prancer .


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great looking embies Bendy!

Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow NVH - hope you manage to get some sleep this evening and really hoping to see your BFP in the morning.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks monkeylove....I am also hoping I get some sleep.. Thanks for popping by to wish me good luck  

Haster - thank you so much too hun, hope you are feeling better and now looking forward to your hols in scotland. 

Bendy - embies look great...glad all went well    I want to see your xmas tree too.

Gill - not sure what time, I guess when I wake up and need to loo, so could be very very early.  I'll text you at a reasonable hour, I promise.  

Minow - whats happened to you, all of a sudden you've got a gutter head and joined the rest of us! Oh well I suppose if you can't beat em!    Enjoy your snuggles.

Emma - you'll eat anything thats why I said to sho to save them for you      
After all you jinxed (sp) me and wildcat getting mince pies when we met cause sho forgot them  

Well I am off for the evening cause dh needs the laptop   Thanks for making me   today even though you were all   and tempting me into testing, but I resisted! 

I really hope that I will prove you all right in the morning


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - you are stronger than me - I would have given in ages ago! lol Good luck for tomorrow though, you know we all have everything crossed for you hun                                                                        


Hatster - are you going to test tomorrow too? I think you should.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you tomorrow, i will be able to pop on tomorrow to see you as not at work until 1pm, hope that you get a good nights sleep, i will be hoping and praying for you hun            

Take care

Catch everyone else later, by for now girls


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - wishing you loads and loads and loads of luck for tomorrow hon


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have everything crossed matey! Its your turn                                               
Try and get a good night sleep  I might even say a little prayer for you tonight   along with a little prayer for the lovely boots ive seen in Faith,  Oooo and the new Jamie Oliver book     

Love and hugs
Gill xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

emma74 said:


> I know       we will probably get done by the mods


*Aw Emma, would we do a thing like that?  You can blow each other as many bubbles as you like*       

Love and hugs to all you Woking Girls - I can tell you, you do keep me busy with all your nattering    
Love
Tracy
x
x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tracey - LOL thanks!!! I think this is probably the busiest thread on the whole of ff!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

It's certainly right up there hunnie! Definitely one of the busiest! If not THE busiest


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow!  Really hope you get a great big gigantic huge fat positive!

  

Sleep well     

Bendybird.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - waiting for that embie pic to arrive - have you sent it hun?

Just watching prof Winston.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I just wiped and there was some blood is that something to be worried about?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy what sexy Dancer and Prancer!

Tash fast forward the clock hunny and have a pee cant wait to see your BFP.

Watching prof winston, I must admit I do feel really angry at people who keep saying it is so unfair they really dont want an early child and as much as I wish them a BFP I do find it really hard I would just like to have 1 child if I get 2 then WOW but I really want one Hubby and I have was that no matter what happens if we get a child from IVF we would never do this again for a second we would just count ourselves lucky.

I am sorry if I sound misserable and selfish but I just dream for that positive blue line.

bendy no dont worry probably only where you have been prodded and poked


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im just about to watch it kt, im sure i'll feel the same way as you....thanks for reassuring me.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

do they do that to us at egg collection shove something in down our throat and tape our eyes shut?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope not lol


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy, it's probably where they poked you - perhaps when they put the long thingy in it caught the side of your uterus?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am also confused why did prof winston say Moscow is really expensive for IVF at £3500 My 1st ICSI was £4859 inclusive!!  They are portraying the wrong impression to the general public saying well its affordable when it isnt really we have now paid out just over £9,000 and as yet I am still not with child sorry I am having a right B**** tonight arnt I?

Bless her though being pregnant when she was adamant it hadnt worked see Tash DONT WORRY IT WILL HAPPEN


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah and she was bleeding too!! See it can happen - Hatster, you must test tomorrow!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

So true so kt i read it in the paper and the have no idea of the costs!

maybe thry did catch smoething....feel a bit periody tho


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Is it much bendy or just spotting? 

Yeah I thought Russia was expensive, you'd expect it to cost a lot less over there - £3500 is a lot!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Call the clinic tomorrow if your worried hun   im sure its where he nipped you honey with the catheter as he bloody poked my ovary and it stung  

Nvh-              all the best mate  

Hatster-Enjoy bonny scotland


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It was also a strange meeting in romania, 66 and a single mum is mad but that little girl was lovely really pretty and happy but when that poor little girl is 10 her mum is going to be 76 it really isnt right is it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I was   the other people didnt get a bfp


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

One thing I have learnt watching this series is the men are generally so supportive and we dont really see it - this is seeing it from the outside in, I know when I got my BFN I was really nasty to be hubby saying he didnt want it enough as he wasnt upset enough blah blah blah but looking at this I think they do want it as much they are just trying to stay very positive as they see us falling to pieces, it has just made me love my husband more than I do already and I never thought that possible.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea it stung me today too, i moved my leg suddenly as it hurt and he said sorry....its just there when i wiped so i poked and saw some more.  clearish with some blood in it and a bit pinky....sorry to be gross . i'll ring tomorrow.  God this is so bad, blood on the first day.  its doomed lol


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen has been a bit of a nightmare on this program really one minute saying she cant have a child and she is so wrong not being able to produce a child, well she has already got one and therefore she must remember that and then the next minute to be moaning at 12 weeks pregnant that genetically the chold isnt her's sorry I am getting    again.

I did feel really sorry for suzanne though it is very sad


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-What is mr r on at the moment stabbing us, it was like a burning sensation but call them anyway hun  

Kate-Its true i feel sorry for the men too  

I know d/f was going she should be grateful with one ...then when she went for the scan he said see bloody greedy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

anyway i must get on now and get an early night

Sending you loads of love and        thoughts tash

see you tomorrow before I go for my scan in the morning, after watching that tonight I hope it is all on track for friday tomorrow.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im going to call them tomorrow......just hope it goes away

Going to watch prof winston now as its been on pause!

Chat tomorrow.

Bendy.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Bendy sweet dreams  

Kate-    for your scan


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

God you lot can talk!  Haven't caught up yet but just wanted to say:

Congratulations Bendy on your fab looking embies  

And just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow Tash.  Hope you manage to get some sleep and in the morning you get your precious BFP xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[fly]                 [/fly]
NVH...i have everything crossed for you. Not too much pressure put on you today eh.
Bendy...what excellent embies   welldone
Minow and Emma .....   
Wildcat..glad your scan was ok
Kate....great number of follies, all the best for Fri  
Just watched Prof Winston and was really sad for the couple who got a negative, i hope that doesnt happen to me, i am nearing the big 40 and her FSH was lower than mine...worrying now.
Hi the rest of the gang, you are all probably tucked up in bed by now....   to you all
xxxxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree Karen, taken me ages to catch up and I'm not even there yet!

*Tash* - Just wanted to say, that I will be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you loads of luck for your BFP   . Will be checking as soon as I get home tomorrow! Well done for not testing early girl!

*Bendy* -    well done on your fab embies! Hope you are feeling OK tomorrow.

*Minow and Emma* -   thinking of you both xx

*Kate * - I know what you mean. I know that I am sometimes guilty of getting so caught up in my own feelings that I don't think/take into account how DH feels. He is always the strong rational one but that must be tough sometimes. We are so lucky having such fab DHs.  We have also said that if we are lucky enough for this to work and we have one child then we wouldn't do it all again to have a second, although we have always wanted more than one child. Twins would be great tho! Good luck for Friday, sure those lovely follies will give you a bumper crop of eggs! 

*Ali * - Hi, great news that you will be having another go very soon. 

Hello to everyone else. Wish I wasn't at work to keep up with the chat but not long now til I stop for Christmas and head up to Scotland for lots of festive fun!   Bring it on!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Come on Tash Hurry up and put me out of my misery


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

girls xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah come on I have to leave in a mo!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I haven't even showered yet....just had to pop on here first to check if any news..........  Tash I really hope and pray all is ok


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Haster my love I wanted to send you a big   Have Woking told you to test today anyway? They have always told me too even though af always arrives 2 days early. it's horrid and seems to add insult to injury but they are right, you never know. Thinking of you though my love.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I even got up early this morning to see if Tash had posted


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im up early too.... unheard of on a day where i can lie in! Come on tash!

   

Bendy.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash come on hunny you are being naughty now teasing us, I am going to go and dry my hair now you better of posted by the time I come back Mrs.

TASH


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

S*d drying the hair....I'm sitting here with wet hair....yep, even going off to have a shower didn't bring her out!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I hope she's alright!!!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I know, I'm a bit worried and I guess we really aren't all helping are we!
It's only coz we care so much but I hope it isn't adding pressure she doesn't need.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You're right minow.

What are you up to today?
I am off out this afternoon to get dh and mother a xmas card and go for a coffee with my friend. Her husband has said its "ok" for her to come out this afternoon. He will "babysit". Isn't that good of him!!!! she says sarcastically


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

How jolly good of him!  

I am teaching this afternoon so actually have to get off my backside today and do something - bit of a shock to the system I can tell you!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Booo... dont go to work, stay in the warm with the Christmas tree and a cup of hot choccie!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no news from tash i texted her last night and no reply


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope she is ok  

Em are you still taking you prog tablets?  They didnt say to stop so im stil taking 3 a day

How are you this morning everyone?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya Bendy

How is the pinky stuff have you called woking  

Yeah you have to take the progynova until your about 8 wks but from 6wks they gradually wean you off them.
Im ok weird dreams everynight   and feeling a/fish and no sore boobs yet  

How are you hun


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No pink or red there today so im alot more relaxed now....will ring them in a bit, dont want to call too early.  I thought we carried on with the tablets but i just wanted to check.

A/fish is good tho i think......you be preg this time.  just know it!

Got some flowers delivered this morning from my best bud to wish e good luck, how cute is that!  They are lovely, although i wasnt looking lovely when i opended the door just now!

B.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Now you see, why doesn't anyone ever do that for me!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Good thing about the work though is that my pupils come to me so I don't actually have to go out!  
We don't put Christmas tree and decorations up till a few days before Christmas, sometimes even Christmas eve. I think they will go up a week on Monday this year.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I had to dry my hair whilst waiting as I have to leave to go to woking in a bit for hopefully my last scan before EC


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma could you text her again and say, just say yes or no and that you can tell us if she wants?
Oh, Kt, that is a good reason for having to dry your hair ( me working was why I had to wash mine but that's as far as i got today!   ) Good luck with your scan


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate- im sure everything will be fine hun     

Bendy-Oh thats lovely of your friend and glad to stuff has stopped maybe worth calling still though to just check  

Minow-I dont want to put her under more pressure than she is she has the text and when she is ready im sure she will tell us...i feel so guilty over yesterday.....sorry tash  

Oh yeah anyone thats interested i think bendy will be as she is like a child like me over xmas oliver is on sunday on channel 5 im sooooo excited


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good luck for your scan today Kate     

Im feeling bad over yesterday too, i hope she isnt sad.x

i love OLIVER


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Tash, I'm hoping you have good news for us, don't feel too pressured though to come on - or are you just making us wait! 

Bendy - Glad the bleeding has stopped, probably just Mr R being a bit firm with you yesterday.

Minow - go and dry your hair lady, you'll get a cold!

Sho - your friends husband sounds like an   - babysitting indeed! lol try parenting!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

No news   

Kate - good luck for the scan honey    

Gill - no the dentist is not free for me altho I am preggers, its only if your registered with a NHS dentist and I am not as it changed about 8 years ago and there's only one pikey back street one here in Maidenhead, so it cost me £75.00 for a temp filling as they couldnt give me the full wack cause of my condition, still its safer for bubba I suppose    You'd be surprised what you "think" you get when pregnant and you actually dont, I even had to pay for my ante natal classes   

Bendy - its so soon after the transfer honey its probably residue blood  from collection and stuff   

love and morning to all  
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

No Emma, you are right. best leave her to it and she knows we are here as and when. I'm sure she didn't mind yesterday, it showed how much everyone cared.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - I'm still waiting for your embie pic!

Cheesy - I don't get free dental either as I'm also private - annoying isn't it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll do it now!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck for your scan Kate 

Bendy - hope you don't mind me asking but did they try and pressure you to only have one embie put back given your age?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy-She didnt have e/c she had f.e.t   glad the dentist wasnt too bad..

Im off for some b/fast then shower and dressed be back later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh sorry Bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Karen- I was only allowed to have one embie back with my fresh ivf cycle- they wouldnt budge and inch even with a tantrum and tears!

Mr Riddle walked in this time and laughed and said that i get my wish of two if i want!  Never even mentioned putting one back.x

Cheesy i just put it down to you being pregnant- your starting to loose your mind!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Thanks for all your   messages  

Well I hate to disappoint all the mystic megs out there but we had the biggest f*cking negative this morning.  What a bloody nightmare this tx lark is when it goes wrong    although I haven't managed to cry yet and probably won't either.  Obviously we are really devastated but what can we do about it...absolutely nothing!  This is the biggest challenge of our lives and we are NOT going to let it beat us, thats for sure.
I am waiting for Nuffield to call but should I stop the drugs or continue in the hope that the bugger(s) have implanted late or is that me living in denial  

We will be starting again on day 21 of my Jan af, which no doubt will take forever to come.  Hopefully we will be able to get out follow up with Mr C before then.

I knew it was too bloody good to be true!  It always seems to happen to other people, but I guess we all feel like that! 

Emma - sorry didn't get a text last night from you

Bendy - that would be the cyclogest making you get af cramps

On a very sad note, I got a text from Domino this am who told me that someone we lknow lost her twins   She got her bfp on her 4th attempt.  She had some discomfort and bleeding and went to hospital, where they saw a growth.  It just so happened that it was ectopic and she had to have 2 emergency ops yesterday, so I guess it puts things into perspective really.  My heart goes out to her.

So there you go.....

Over to the next lot of testers


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

NVH & DH    

I am so sorry my love. I know that no words can make you feel better but we are here for you and with you through this. 

Lots of love
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG!!! SO sorry NVH 

I think we all were so positive for you. It just goes to show doesn't it. I really feel for you honey. I've been there with the FET, they give you so much progesterone you can't tell what's going on. 

Its very cruel. sorry to say that you probably won't have AF for another few days either while it gets out your system. Very cruel indeed.

So sorry! We are here for  you. I'm glad you've got that fighting spirit and are going to keep going  xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash, so so so sorry hun, I really thought this would be your go      I'm please to see you are looking to the future though and will not let this IVF lark beat you, it's really the best attitude to have to keep you sane.

Sending you a big big big hug


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash, I am shocked I have to say   but very sorry it hasnt worked and I admire your positivity but as you say, what can you do     really awful about the lady who losts the twins aswell, must be devastating  

Hugs honey, I really thought it had worked for you and I am really sorry  

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im so crap at this kinda thing, never know what to say so i apologise! i so thought it was going to work for you.  

Sending you lots of hugs and love and i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy, just being there is the important thing, there are never the right words to say. You're not cr*p at this, you're here right now and that's the main thing.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - what more can I add to the other girls. So sorry honey.. love to you and DP, thinking of you both


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know its always really hard to know what to say isn't it!  But one of the worst parts is telling everyone I think  

I guess my 'no symptoms' really was a sign that nothing was going on....and yep the cyclogest is  

Oh well, gonna test again in a couple of days just to make sure!  This is why I hate hpt's cause they are always bad news for me! 

Maybe Lesley did know something after all    well she said dec/jan so maybe santa will drop a beannie off for me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - check your hotmail hun, I've sent your embies back to you!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

this stuff really upsets me. Why is it always the nicest people this happens to. some tramp can get pregnant in a knee trembler behind a hedge and a lovely woman with a big heart and full of love for a child is robbed of the chance. Its so unfair!!!!

Take time to look after yourself darling


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- it will happen for you I can feel it honey!!!!! give it a little more time


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

okey dokey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

we did get close to the screen, doctor Riddle told us to LOL.... thanks wildcat, that is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better.xxxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh

I am so sorry hun for you and dh, wish i had something else to say, its so hard, i really feel for you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sure everyone on here will get there BFP's, the only trouble is no-one knows when as IVF is such a bloody gamble. 

Tash, you are indeed very brave. I admire you for that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash What more can I say than the girls have already said sending you and hubby loads of


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash    so sorry honey    i really did think this was your turn and it will happen for you i promise    

Sorry for your friends twins i know how horrible it is to go through that


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kerry - thanks for the pm, tried to reply but your pm box is full so you need to delete some.

Sho - you're so right, its just not fare.  

I hate the thought of being another year older too!

By the way, just in case anyone is feeling bad for yesterday, then don't...it made me laugh but I am
glad that I waited for dh.  We had lots of cuddles this morning and he is just as gutted as I am.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

to your d/h chris too


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Tash - so sorry to hear about your BFN   - I think those drugs must mask any sign of af as I had exactly the same thing, no sign of af before the test. It's so cruel as it makes us believe that maybe, just maybe it has worked.

I am pleased to hear that you are looking forward and that you can start again in January. With my af after FET I took the last tablets/cyclogest on Thursday evening before BFN on Friday morning and then af started overnight Saturday/Sunday so it was all quite quick really.

I have been loking at BC to find out the news re Scooby - I am so sorry to hear that was the outcome for her as I really wanted it to be her time.

Big hugs to you and dh - make sure you have an enormous G and T this evening.

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have to go now to woking but catch you later,

Tash you are being very strong I really admire you  

Kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you're right monkey. I think the fET was harder out of all 3 of my attempts. And because Af doesn't start straight away it keeps you wondering even more. Its terrible

NVH- Well I was feeling bad for yesterday and I apologise even though you said its alright. I'm so glad you ignored us all and waited for DH. Is he with you today or is he at work?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good luck KT!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats good them minow as i feel very a/fish at the moment


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

so sorry to read your news nvh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - whos chris    know who you mean though hun...  

Monkeylove - thanks for the info.  I think its all hard...the 2ww doesn't get easy no matter what cycle you're doing! Very sad about scooby eh  

Kate - good luck today, get them to bloody answer the phone will ya  

Sho - dh is home with me today, which is why I wanted to wait.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thats ellys husband   doh  

Glad it made you   though ...nick isnt it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

people  can we round up bubbles so it looks nice and neat!!! i've just had to give Emma some more because she had an odd number and I didn't want to


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok sho only cause its you  


tracy the mod-Glad your not going to tell us off for abusing the bubbles


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

chris,,, i like it!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

might as well round me up to, say 700?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck Ktx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I can do some bubble clicking!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

did you all watch bob last night?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

as long as the number ends on a 5 or a 0 !!!!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

NVH have been following the thread and posted a while ago. Just wanted to let you know that I am sorry about your result today, life sucks sometimes. Was so hoping for a different result for you  

Don't give up as I had an internet reading done a couple of years ago and she said that the beginning of 2006 would be the time for me and I assumed that meant when baby would arrive. I was having nhs iui at the time and was so geared up for it working especially as 9 months later it would be the beginning of 2006. I was stupidly so shocked when it was a bfn. After that we decided to do e/s at Woking and we got our bfp on 15/02/2006!!!!! So she was right its just how you interpret it.

Keep     lovely  

Shazia


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Just taken you to 700 

Love actually on tonight i love that film


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thats better ladies!!!!   keep it neat and tidy

shazia- congrats on your bundle of joy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Shazia-Lovely story and your little ones are gorg


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls

Am always meaning to post but takes me ages to catch up and then madam usually needs me just as I am ready to post.

Just wanted to say hi really.

Emma you are just down the road from me    Good luck on 2ww hun

Shazia xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Shazia-How do you know that your scaring me now     where are you   are you free for coffee next tuesday a few of us meeting in woking for starbucks


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Ha ha Emma!!!! Scared are ya  

You said a while ago to someone that you lived in Ewell. I am in (cr*ppy) Sutton. I have a friend in Ewell just down from Bourne Hall. 

Thanks for invite, now I'm scared!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I feel I am getting well left behind on the bubble front


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll blow you all some bubbles


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Is that better?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I just blown you some you misery  

Shazia-Oh yeah you said before   dont be scared we dont bite honest


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Minow have blown u some.

Remember you from the iui thread, would recognise those pussies anywhere!!!

Gotta go Lainey has woken, am surprised I got as far as I did. Hope to be a bit more regular if thats ok with u all. Miss posting and not quite sure where belong now, also very friendly and mad on here!!!

xxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

yes it is a bit mad!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow I took you up to 300 

Cheesy you are now up to 400!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma!!!! did you do that ??!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mad cheek  

Go and see to your little princess  

pmsl at minows pussies  

Do what


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Phew ......its alright someone fixed it.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Tash  - can't really add anything to what the girls have said, I am so so sorry, I wish I could say something to make it better.  Your turn will come hun, look after yourself and your lovely dh xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Shazia, I'm not sure i've ever been on the IUI thread here?   (I did used to post on another site though)

Oy, Emma....don't you go calling me misery guts    Here i am trying to be nice to everyone today! I don't think SHo will be pleased though as I appear to end in a 7 now!!!  

thanks for blowing me some though my lovelies....I do sometimes feel a bit out on a limb. I live too far from most of you and it can be easy to feel out of it. I always seem to be not here when the manic bubble blowing sessions take place!  

Sorry you are feeling a/fish Emma, I do a bit every now and then but I'm ignoring it...   this week is no different from any other...will not worry!!!!

Mx

Ah, the 7 has been resolved!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning girls

Nvh - so very sorry to hear it was a negative hun - its just crap isnt it?    we will all get there in the end - its good that dh is with you - meeting mine for lunch as its lonely at home  take care xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry minow i couldnt resist

Hatster-Are you coming for coffee next week


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It's Sho that will be after you!!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

would love to Emma but back at work next week   i've had 3 weeks off now so cant take the **** any more.

nvh - you are right - the worst bit is telling people - i've just turned my phone off cos cant face it yet - not going to tell anyone next time

just noticed my bubbles - cheers girls


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Like im scared minow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm not giving out any more bubbles    I've given our hundreds this morning and no-one gave me any 

(throwing toys out of pram, stomp feet etc!) lol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tash...I'm so sorry to read your news    Take care of yourselves and wishing you loads of luck for January 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat- I DID


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i just blew you some!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I have too Wildcat - thing is you're not exactly short of them are you!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oooohhh SHUT UP about bloody bubbles will you     only kidding  

Minow - I think I am furthest honey, where do you live?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Me likes bubbles         

Thank you ladies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody greedy me thinks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma 

thanks for keeping them in line with the odd numbers minow 
Where do you live then. I'm sure we can arrange a meet to suit you. Me and Wildcat will meet anyone anywhere if it involves a latte and some sort of food stuff! 

Speaking of whom......


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheesy, the silly thing is I don't live that far from Woking really, I live near Guildford but everyone else seems to live bloomin miles away but all quite close to each other - well not all but some....I don't know if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I've sent you some Wildcat


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Happy now Wildcat!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow- i live further hun from you sho and wildcat i live in Ewell   im sure you could meet in woking next week get off your lazy back side and come


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bubbles and more bubbles   i wont even mention how few i have got  

Minow, i actually live in woking, about 5 mins walk from starbucks


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

of course emma!! lol 

Minow - where do you live hun? Guildford is not that far from me! I'm in Fleet.

Sho I'm trying to even up the numbers for you - I am still giving bubbles really! In between writing xmas cards


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Although someone lovely person has blown me afew this morning


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Myra - you're number has gone up a bit my love...the bubble monster has been about....watch out Sho might be upset!  

Not sure about Woking next week, I would but 2ww and all that....Woking, 2ww etc etc....we'll see how i feel! but thanks for the invite  

Godalming!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I blew you some myra  

Minow is acting like a spoilt child me thinks


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you all for my bubbles


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra I just blew you loads!

Minow - Woking isn't all that far from Guildford! I will be travelling further to get there etc - emma is also on 2ww! Sho will be coming with me but we will all find out way there, Myra can you come too or will you be at stinky work?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma, if I could take back some of the bubbles I blew you today I would...you're being mean to me today and I can't like it!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, i might pop over and say hello, as i am off on Tuesday, and its only 5 min walk for me


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcat, it's not the journey..that's fine it's just that by that stage in the 2ww i know what i was like last time...now it'll be different this time as it's going to work but I don't want to tempt fate so that's why I'm saying wait and see. I'm not giving you all the brush off.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, should be able to come and say hi


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- its alright if you don't want to spend time with us. you just have to say


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - great!! we are meeting at 11am in the starbucks in the town centre.

Minow - excuses excuses!!!!!!!!       It will do you good to come see us all, we managed to calm tash down!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-its up to you hun, but they would of implanted nicely by then 
dont mean to be horrible hun, but you keep saying you feel left out then when we ask you...you dont want to come anyway so we cant win   will blow you some bubbles to say sorry


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Might go and do something rather than just chat on here!   
busy bubble monster....could always do with more though of course!   some of us have lots of catching up to do! but not begging Miss emma before you get all stropey with me again!  

Sho, you might not want to spend time with me!
It's not that I needed calming down by that stage last time...it was all over! hence me not tempting fate etc!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I think i just blew 1000's!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I did come to the big meet up!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, ok, i will be there, great excuse to get out of doing the house work


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- see how you feel then. You know you're welcome. Everybody is welcome


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-as long as you dont feel left out


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well girls as much as i would like to stay and chat, have to go and get ready for work   really dont want to go

Catch up later, have a good day  

Tash, hope you are ok


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Have a good day at work Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye myra


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

take care Myra


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know, these people with jobs!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm off on Monday 18th if anyone fancies meeting up then!! Will have to be afternoon though as late night at George Michael concert night before!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies, if your planning one early Jan i.e first week Jan, poss second I'd love to come  

Hopefully, will be planning a visit to Woking early Feb, please god so could double up then if Jan is a no, no

Fingers - god I used to fancy the pants off Georgy boy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Me too cheesy - although not anymore - fantastic singer though - was a real whamette when I was a kid - so it's an unfulfilled dream to see Georgie!! 

Is noone around on the 18th then


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah was either wham or Duran Duran, altho I like both sorts of music    The photo's on his faith album WOW, Sexy, sexy, sexy, I only have a few of his CD's as I find some a bit hit and miss but some of the photo inserts, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes please   

I think my hormones are starting to come back, left at about 22 weeks and starting to come back


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

cheesy - don't think he'd be interested in   not unless you want to get back to the backdoor discussion again!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers- I used to fancy a bit of George. He's still a dish but its not the same when you know he is gay

we're off to see James Morrison on Monday. Bit worried there aare no seats at it though. I must be getting old

I'm sure we can organise something Fingers. My diary is pretty much empty permenantly


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

errr no


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

quick question girls - when do you have to pay for the treatment at woking - is it at the implications meeting?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Know what you mean Sho - I don't go anywhere these days where I will have to stay on my feet all night!! Excellent about arranging something - maybe we'll discuss details next week.

Hatster - I paid after my baseline scan


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks fingers


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi guys well I am back and kind of mixed news really

My follies havent grown that much since wednesday I now have 

Right 19,18,18,17,16,15,10
Left 19,18,17,16,13,13
Lining 11.4

and as we are having ICSI they ideally need to be over 21 so I might be delayed again so they have taken a blood test from me and I am waiting for the call to either say go ahead with the pregnal or continue menopur.

My lining is better than last time but at this stage last time I have 6 more follies and I had 4 over 21 and I only got 5 eggs last time so a bit aprehensive just want the phone to ring and put me out of my misery but in reality I know I wont hear anything til at least 3pm


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

sorry about that KT- it really doen't sound bad to me though. this is a short protocol isn't it? Evry cycle is different so you can't really compare it to your last one. Looks like you've got 5 that will make it to 21 I reckon which would be good. They tend to be better quality if they grow slowly.  It'll be ok


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pkus your lining is great!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Kate - your not far off what I had lovey, I had about 5-6 ranging 18-20 max on the last scan, they were abit   as to whether I would go ahead and I did and it seems the pregnl and trigger injection boosted them, ok I didnt get alot (6) but enough   My lining was 11.4 as well  

Good luck


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fingers - I'm not usre yet as DH car is going in for a service, (he's home with me!) but it might well be possible - where do you live?
I also used to be really into Wham and fancied the pants of George. I still like his music but he's gone a bit weird lately! 

Kt - It looks ok, as Sho said there are a few there tht will prob make it to 21. Sending you    

Cheesy - of course we can meet up in Jan!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah they love the pregnyl!! It sends them wild with desire


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT, they made me go back on the day of my last scan to have an extra gonal f inj - they said it was unusual but they hoped it would just help push them up a bit more. 
 hoping all ok. They might hold you for a couple of days but you do have plenty, they just need to grow a bit so hoping it works.
Mx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kt you have a good number of follies tho so once they get the extra boost, you'll be ready in no time!  Your lining is great too well done you   

I just had a po and was frightened they would fall out sorry!  

Im bored already and its day one...might write my christmas cards and look on the web for some pressys

Love B.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm off out in a mo for lunch with dh....feeling surprisingly OK....Its always a anti climax when you do the test isn't it!!  

Shazia - thanks for your post..am still hopeful believe it or not, and yep come and join us lot when you can obviously.  Your little one is very cute and congratulations.  The reading said pg by dec/jan but will have my baby within 18 months so we'll see.  I don't think pg in dec/jan is right, but holding out for the 18 months time scale.  

Natasha - thanks a lot

Kate - better to be that way than the other way round.  Slower is better, trust me      They will grow loads in the next couple of days...esp when you have the pregnyl

kerrry - lucky you see George Michael, i wanted tickets to see him but didn't get any   I was the biggest wham fan too  

I think I deserve lots of bubbles today please  

Ann just rang and told me to stop the drugs    she is ringing me back to see if she can get me a follow up with MrC asap   I just realised that I will probably have to have all my bloods done again    

Anyway happy chatting and speak to you all later no doubt!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Will remove my embie photo later


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

for you tash


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tash you don't have to remove the piccie unless or until you want to. They existed and were with you for the last 2 weeks so they have been part of your life and should be remembered even if they couldn't stay for longer. Hold onto that 18 months...that was what I was thinking.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

tash, enjoy your lunch or as much as you can darling


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry i haven't managed to get on sooner. Tash...am so so sorry hun, i have sent you a text as well. Why is life so unfair...i was really hoping and praying it was your turn, you are such a lovely person and so deserve to be a mummy. Try and enjoy Xmas the best you can, Jan will arrive before you know it. Wish i could give you a big hug    
xxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon the rest of you. Wish i could meet you guys Tues but some of us have to work. Have a skinny decaf latte for me and make sure sho doesnt eat to many punani   
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry got to go back to work. Have a good afternoon. Wont be on later as going round a friends for dinner, so please dont chat tooooooooo much   
xxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where's everyone


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oh we have gone all christmassy and thats why my last post has gone  

Tash I have bubbled you upto 700 hunny  

I know I shouldn't panic as monday isnt the end of the world really as long as we get two decent embies that is all that matters to us really as we are not planning on freezing any anyway as if we do have to this again (which of course we wont need to as this one is going to work )we would do another fress cycle anyway so quanity isnt really a problem as long as we get two good ones

Phone RING RING RING !!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I love the new Christmasy look!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

very festive indeed


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Christmas is your very favourite time of the year isnt it Bendy   Lets hope this is your BESTEST Christmas ever


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-At least if you stimm for longer you wont have to test on xmas day  

Nvh-Have a lovely lunch


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good thinking Emma!!

Yes Kt I jolly well love Christmas.......everyone should! I have voluntered to help Crisis over Christmas and new year....poor homless people need our help... 

As long as  i dont have to wash them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Bendy your so lovely you make me wanna


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Imagine those little old nannies and grandads


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

apparently the work server is going all pete tong, so If I disappear thats why   bet the buggers wont let us go home tho   asked to finish half day on 22nd and they said no cause they dont celebrate xmas.... nice eh    still I am leaving early, its my last day, what they gonna do........................then again, probably stop my SMP for all thats it worth


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcat - that's a shame - I am in Hersham (near Esher/Cobham) - I'll bring the subject up again next week and you can let me know if it's possible... I agree GM has gone a bit weird recently but as the tour covers the last 25 years music, I'll let him off  

NVH - I didn't get the tkts when they first came out but was looking at the paper last Sunday and saw that an extra date had gone on sale at 10am that morning, as this was lunchtime I didn't think I stood a chance in hell but was lucky and got two!!

Ktx - don't panic yet hon, they sound like good sizes, just need a tiny boost


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

That is true Emma, however I quite like the idea of finding out on XMAS day now as if it is possitive I wont mind being the only Sober one but if its negative I can have a few drinks   I am never happy am I ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate  

Bendy-You have a heart of gold


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Be careful though Bendy doing that as Steve who works for me is in the Sal.Army and he does that and some of the things that go on are scary, he has been moaned at by them as they have taken really nice M&S sarnies up there and they moan as they are too fancy and want corned beef or cheese. Plus one girl last night said to him can you hold on a minute love let me finish this punter then I will have a sarnie - whilst she was giving this guy a blow job


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-pmsl    the girl giving the bj


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well well well!  

Ok, so are we feeling festive? How about a Christmas song?......I've taken a few liberties with a few of the words! I hope you know the tune...

Jingle Bell Rock 
Jingle bell, jingle bell, jingle bell rock 
Jingle bells swing and jingle bells ring 
we want some BFPs so we can have fun 
Now the festive season has begun 

Jingle bell
jingle bell
jingle bell rock 
Jingle bells chime in jingle bell time 
Dancing and prancing at Woking Nuffield 
In the frosty air 

What a bright time
it's the right time 
To bed the night away 
Jingle bell time is a swell time 
To make babies in a one-horse sleigh 
Pack up your bags old Aunt Flo
leave us alone to 
Jingle around the clock 
Mix and a-mingle in the babydust 
That's the jingle bell 

That's the jingle bell
That's the jingle bell rock


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ooooo xmas pages - nice!

Dashing out now so no tie to catch up - see you later all!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Bet he had a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Love the songs minow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

ONe more for good measure....


Chestnuts roasting on an open fire, 
Jack Frost nipping at your nose,
Yuletide carols being sung by a choir, 
And folks dressed up like Eskimos. 
Everybody knows a turkey and some mistletoe, 
Help to make the season bright, 
Those at Woking with their eyes all a-glow, 
Will find it hard to sleep tonight.
They know that Santa's on his way 
He's loaded lots of toys and goodies on his sleigh, 
But every one at Woking has one question on their mind, 
Does he have a BFP for me this year. 
And so I'm offering this simple phrase, 
To all who are trying all over the world, 
Although it's been said
Many times, Many ways
Merry BFP Christmas to you.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Lovely Minow - ever considered a career in music??  

Where's everybody gone?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

out for an hours lunch in a mo to met a friend of a friend who is starting IVF in Jan 2007 and wants some help with some forms, be back about 3 ish


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

have a nice lunch cheesy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy   bet he had a nice christmas  

Its all a bit of a lull at the moment isnt it we need another quizz but now debs has deserted us we have no quiz master


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

used to run a quiz when I worked in a pub many years ago - can't remember any questions though!! 

Have they phoned yet Kt, sending you loads of


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

no not yet must go and have a wee in a minute no doubt they will phone then


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

always the way!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I sent Debs a pm yesterday coz i was worried, it felt as if we had done something wrong that drove her away. I've had no response   I know that she probably just feels the need to move on and there aren't enough hours in the day to keep up with everyone, maybe I'm being over sensitive but I can't help it. I hope she realises that we miss her and I really hope all goes well for her. I'm glad Wildcat is over there on the preg boards and so can let us know how she's going.

I'll have a think on the quiz front though I won't be able to fill Debs shoes.

Mx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Am back for a couple of secs.

Somebody was asking about egg share a couple of days ago, sorry can't remember who, but this is what I did so please feel free to ask any ?'s.

Spoke to Woking today to ask if my recipient had a successful pregnancy and she did. So pleased for her.

Would love to come for coffee next week but have hospital appts galore for ds (he is a toe walker   ) maybe next time.........

xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok here we go....

1. Steve, a party magician, is carrying three pieces of gold each piece weighing one kilogram. 

On the way to a session he comes to a bridge which has a sign posted saying the bridge could hold only a maximum of 80 kilograms. 

Steve weighs 78 kilograms and the gold weighs three kilograms. 

He reads the sign and still safely crossed the bridge with all the gold. 

How did he manage this? 

2.The three wisest sages in the land were brought before the king to see which of them were worthy to become the king's advisor. After passing many tests of cunning and invention, they were pitted against each other in a final battle of the wits. 

Led blind-folded into a small room, the sages were seated around a small wooden table as the king described the test for them. 

"Upon each of your heads I have placed a hat. Now you are either wearing a blue hat or a white hat. All I will tell you is this- at least one of you is wearing a blue hat. There may be only one blue hat and two white hats, there may be two blue hats and one white hat, or there may be three blue hats. But you may be certain that there are not three white hats." 

"I will shortly remove your blind folds, and the test will begin. The first to correctly announce the colour of his hat shall be my advisor. Be warned however, he who guesses wrongly shall be beheaded. If not one of you answers within the hour, you will be sent home and I will seek elsewhere for wisdom." 

With that, the king uncovered the sages' eyes and sat in the corner and waited. One sage looked around and saw that his competitors each were wearing blue hats. From the look in their eyes he could see their thoughts were the same as his, "What is the colour of my hat?" 

For what seemed like hours no one spoke. Finally he stood up and said, "The colour of the hat I am wearing is . . ." 

3.I know what my job is,

The point has been made.

You say I have a big head,

And you're right, I'm afraid.

So put me in my place,

And then leave me alone.

What I need most,

Is someone to drive me home. 

What am I?


Well they are better than nothing...have fun!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow - I too hope Debs is OK, I'm sure she just feels that she has to move onwards and upwards with bubs on the way and it IS VERY difficult to keep up with all the goings on on this page.. Hopefully Deb will pop back from time to time and let us know how she is getting on.

Is answer 3 - a car?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sure you're right about Debs, I was probably just being over sensitive and reading too much between the lines!

No by they way, it's not a car...happy thinking!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

no 1. crossed the bridge more than once


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Q2 - blue ?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

when he weighed himself he was carrying the gold


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Q1 - he levitated over the bridge? Or he blew up some party balloons and floated the gold across the bridge?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay, well done    


The hat is blue. 

At first glance, this problem appears to be impossible to solve. Contributing to this is the feeling that the King's only real clue - that there is at least one blue hat - is useless since the sage can clearly see that there are at least two blue hats. 
Don't feel bad if you sat stuck on this one for a while: as the puzzle clearly states, so did the three wisest sages in the kingdom. It is this fact that allowed our sage to give his answer. In truth, any one of them would have come up with it, given enough time. Why? 
Consider a situation which we knew was not the case- that there was exactly one blue hat. What would happen? There would be a split second of pondering by the person wearing that hat, and he would say "I am wearing a blue hat." No real puzzle there, but of course there wasn't just one blue hat. The important fact is that everyone knew there was not one blue hat. But more importantly than that, everyone knew, or could quickly figure out that everyone else knew this (by the fact that answer was did not come out in the first few seconds.) 
This leaves everyone wondering, "Are there two or three blue hats?" 
Consider this less obvious situation- that there were exactly two blue hats. This seems a very real possibility at first, after all, we can see exactly two blue hats. So everyone sits and thinks- for a little while. But if there are only two hats, then two people see one blue and one white hat. These two people will very quickly, by virtue of the other's silence, rule out the possibility that there is only one blue hat. One of these two lucky sages would cry blue within a few short minutes, if that long. 
There is only one case which forces the three sages to sit in silence - three blue hats. Our sage, through his sharp wits was the first to reach this conclusion.

Nope on the gold one though!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

wow that was an answer and a half minow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Eh? Good guess wasn't it   I tried to type an explanation but although i knew what i meant it was difficult to express it  

No 3 - Nail/Screw


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay - well done again. 
N3. = Nail

Gota go and work now so will leave you thinking about no 1.....!

Mx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

he moved the sign off the bridge (which weighed a kilo)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Go Kerry Go Kerry !!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

can u tell I'm bored at work today!!

Kt - have they phoned yet?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

me too   have 2 days hols left so might finish work on 20th       getting very tired now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

At last just got the call


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh yeah you will want to know what the said  

Its all go for Friday my op is booked for 9.20am and therefore i have to take my pregnal tonight at 9.20pm which will be fun as I have darts tonight!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done kate, good luck


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

thank you getting excited now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

and so you should be


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well done Kt


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all, just a brief one from me cause I desperatley need a snooze from a lack of sleep last night.

Had a lovely afternoon with dh in windsor and then eton for lunch.  I had carbonara for starter and it was lovely and creamy.  Wildcat - you'd love it.  I couldn't eat my main course though cause I was too full.  I also had a couple of glasses of red wine, and now I feel a bit ****** after being off the plonk for so long, but what the hell, its the festive season  

There's me thinking I was nice and strong and its amazing what alcohol does to your senses....I started   on the way home in the car.  My sis text set me off...it was so sweet.  Dh didn't see me and I don't want him to know cause he will just get more upset if you know what I mean.  I think I am letting it all out which is probably best. 

That girl I was telling you all about this morning lost her twins and both her tubes!   
Ali/Gill - my phone has been playing up, sent you text this morning.  Ali thanks for your reply, although Gill didn't respond  

I had a call from nuffield and they can fit me in for a follow on next weds (13th) which I am chuffed about.  So we will make plans for our next cycle and also find out what bloods we need to do so there is no hold up.  Will get them done at my doc surgery like I did last time.  Also been told to stop the drugs so gonna have to face the old f*cking   in a fews days  

Really not sure about acupuncture next time.  I hasn't done me any good on my fresh and frozen cycle so I am thinking I might give it a miss.  What do you think girls    

Minow - I think it was time for Debs to move on.....don't feel as though you are to blame cause you're not or anyone else for that matter.  Maybe debs just felt as though she had more in common with people who are at the same stage as her. Don't forget when we were on bc, people who got pg moved over to the PAII board.  

Although I must admit its lovely to have our pg pals on here cause it proves that it can work no matter what the circumstances are! 

Kate - good luck for Friday hun   

Anyway, am gonna snooze for a bit....feel totally warn out.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - well done - good luck with your jab tonight - try to remember to do it with the needle and not a dart                                       

NVH - glad you had a lovely lunch and yes you have to let it all sometime. You know where we all are if you need us


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Fingers, no that's not the answer! (using initiative though!   )

NVH - glad you had a lovely lunch and I'm glad you've shed a   It really is very healthy to.

I know you are right about Debs moving on, it was just that it felt as though we had done something wrong. I really understand her need to chat to others in the same position, I don't know, it was just the way she said it or something I guess.

pml about KT using a dart instead.......or throwing her injection at the board!   Fantastic news though KT. SO glad it's all systems go. YAY!

Mx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Tash * - I am sooooooo sorry to hear about your test. I was so hopeful that this was your time. Soon.  Hope you and DH manage to have a good Christmas and start fresh in January. Like you, I was wondering about acu. Glad I gave it a try (on second attempt but not first) but really didn't feel like it made much of a difference to me and AF came on Day 6 this time so I don't think I'll be doing it next time around. I guess it is a personal thing but as I didn't find it particularly relaxing I think we'll give it a miss. At least I can say I gave it a try. Glad you got your follow up booked in so quickly. We have ours on the 15th. I feel like we need to go to put this last attempt behind us and move on. Follow ups are included in the price aren't they?

*Minow* - Hope you are feeling better. Rest up! 

*Kate * - Great news about all systems go for Friday! 

Hi everyone else, have to go as I am going out for dinner in a bit. Have a good evening. xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Very funny injecting myself with my darts !!!

Have a good evening all catch you tomorrow

kate x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm back Tash!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm just going to catch up on your thread, then I am going to start you a new one, so if you do a long post, remember to copy it before posting in case I lock the thread at the same time!

Cheers
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sad to hear about your test Tash, it all seems so random and unfair sometimes.

Sarah xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Barney - Thanks for your message...its gotta happen one day eh!!!  
I'm sure the follow up is included in the price cause I felt cheated when I didn't have one with my frozen cycle.  Think it was because they were from the same batch.  I also think I am lucky for getting such an early appointment and like you I don't think I will be going for acu again.  It didn't make any difference to my lining, only the drugs seem to do that.  I just ended up lying there with cold feet and couldn't wait for the session to be over.  So maybe not the best thing for me to do.  At £40 a session, its not cheap, plus we have added exspense next time with the tesa/pesa so that takes priority.
I have had acu three times now, ok the first time the cycle was cancelled, but had it the 2nd and 3rd go and it hasn't work.

Minow - you've seen my reply on bc to you then  

Thanks sarah 

I'm meant to be snoozing    gonna cuddle up now me thinks!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Glad you had a nice lunch   and a good   dont bottle it up

Kate-  for friday


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies........................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=77983.0


----------

